# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Scott Gambler 2013

## Glenmor

gibts schon irgendwelche infos darüber?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Hier stehen die meisten Infos:www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19...2013-a-251376/ Warte immernoch auf einen ersten Testbericht. Werde das Ding aber sicher probefahren. Die Geo sieht nach sehr viel Spaß aus.

----------


## Glenmor

danke

bericht lässt bestimmt nimma lang wartn

hoff auch dass ich mal probiern kann,auch wenn ich nicht ganz fassen kann wie das system funktioniert, sieht einfach so krank aus  :Wink:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Sieh dir die Slideshow auf vitalmtb an. Da sieht man das System in bewegter Form anhand eines kurzen Clips. Das System ist nicht aufwendiger wie jeder andere abgestützte Eingelenker. Nur die Anordnung ist etwas anders, da die Hauptschwinge den Dämpfer nach unten zieht. Link zur Slideshow findest du im ersten Post des ridemonkey-Threads.
Oder hier:
www.vitalmtb.com/photos/featu...32/bturman,109

Einfach durchklicken.

----------


## Ingeborg

Link funktioniert leider nicht.

Habe den Rahmen letzte Woche bei einem Bikeshop bei mir um die Ecke live gesehen. Sieht verdammt sexy aus  :Wink:  !

Werde mir nächstes Jahr auch mal einen neuen Rahmen gönnen. Das Gambler kommt in die engere Wahl, wenn die Praxistests stimmen. Jedoch ist es i.d.R. nicht so optimal, die erste Generation einer kompletten Neukonstruktion zu kaufen. Wie seht ihr das?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Versuchs über Google. Die Slideshow ist echt informativ.

Mit dem ersten Jahr hast du vielleicht recht. Allerdings denke ich, dass Scott sich dabei definitiv Gedanken gemacht hat. Außerdem hört man bei denen kaum Probleme bei frischen Produkten. Ich seh's so. Die Lager sind sehr groß gehalten, die Lagerrotationen bewegen sich bis 20°, was eine lange Lebensdauer geben sollte. Sehr langer Dämpfer nimmt weitere Belastung aus dem System, da die Hebelverhältnisse kleiner werden. Der Rahmen sieht mir schon sehr robust aus. Ich denke kaum, dass die Karre ne Blechdose geworden ist. Was man natürlich nicht wissen kann, ob die in einem Jahr ne neue Geo raushauen, oder an den Übersetzungsverhältnissen was ändern (siehe Trek).
Wobei mit den vorhandenen Verstellmöglichkeiten der Geo an dem Rahmen alle Wünsche abgedeckt zu sein scheinen.
Du hast schon eines beim Händler gesehen? VP? Kannste ein paar Fotos machen, bzw. mal testrollen?

----------


## Ingeborg

Also hier ist ne computeranimierte Slideshow:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmaX7...eature=related

Und hier das Gambler in action. Leider sieht man von dem Hinterbau nicht viel:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4QKX...eature=related

Ja da hast du Recht, sieht schon alles sehr durchdacht aus. Denke auch das Scott nicht mit Coladosenblech gearbeitet hat. Das Bike hats mir echt n bisschen angetan  :Mr. Orange:   .

Ja bei mir um die Ecke ist n kleiner Shop und als ich letztens zum Training gelaufen bin, hat mich dieses giftgrüngelbe Teil angeglotzt. Der Laden war aber leider schon zu. Da hing nur der Rahmen am Montageständer mit ner eingebauten Boxxer. N Preisschild konnte ich leider nicht entdecken (hab gesucht wie ein Irrer  :Twisted:  ) Ich werde die Tage nochmal vorbei gehen und dann Fotos machen. 

Kann man das Gambler überhaupt schon kaufen? Ich hab im Netzt nichts gefunden. Auch n Preis würde mich mal interessieren.

----------


## Glenmor

danke jungs

----------


## willi

Hab ein paar Infos gefunden, aber für die richtigkeit kann ich nicht Garantieren :Embarrassment:  .

Gambler 10 

Gabel: Fox 40 RC2 Fit Factory, Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC2, Kurbel: Saint, Schaltwerk: Saint RDM 820 10Fach, Shifter: ZEE,Kassette: CS4600 11-25, Bremsen+Griffe: ZEE, Felgen: DT FR600, Naben: V Formula DH 92 H DT Swiss FR 350, Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze: Funn,  Gewicht 17,8kg

Gambler 20

Gabel: Fox 40 O/V Peformance, Dämpfer: Fox Van RC, Kurbel: ZEE, Schaltwerk+Shifter: ZEE, Kassette: CS4600 11-25, Bremsen+Griffe: Avid Elixir 5, Felgen: Syncros FR32,  Naben: V Formula DH 92 H Formula DHL 150, Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze: Syncros DH und FL, Gewicht: 18,3kg

Gambler 30

Gabel: Boxxer RC, Dämpfer: Fox Van R, Kurbel: Tuvativ Ruktion, Schaltwerk: X5 8Fach, Shifter: X4, Kassette: Sram PG830 11-28, Bremsen+Griffe: Avid Elixir 1, Felgen Naben lenker usw. Wie Gambler 20. Gewicht: 18,5kg

Reifen bei allen Modellen: Vorn Mudy Mary Vertstar 26x2,35, hinten Mudy Mary Trailstar 26x2,35

Steuersatz: Syncros DH Semi In. bei Gambler 10 und 20 mit Angle Cups +1° und +2°

----------


## degoe

stimmt so ziemlich ja..lol

----------


## willi

> stimmt so ziemlich ja..lol


 :Wink:  Die Daten vom 10er gibts eh schon länger auf mtb-news. Nur die Daten von 20 und 30 bzw. die Gewichte nicht.

Ich finde das Bike wirklich toll, wenn es ein Frameset gibt wird das mein nächsten.

----------


## degoe

ich weiss. Gewicht vom 10er stimmt aber nicht,wird er 17,2 kg sein laut unser letzte messung. Aber die ausstattung vom 20er und 30er stimmen auch ziemlich deshalb auch die bestätigung meiner seits. Nur beim 30er könnte noch was ändern,aber das ist noch nicht sicher.

----------


## willi

Ok, Danke für Info. Bin schon gespannt wann die Bikes im Handel sind.

----------


## degoe

Direkt nach der Eurobike zum bestellen,erste auslieferung ist mitte oktober geplannt. Kann dir nach der Eurobike genaueres sagen.

----------


## willi

Das wäre super, Danke. 

Schade eigentlich das es die Messe nur in DE gibt.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Gambler 10 
> 
> Gabel: Fox 40 RC2 Fit Factory, Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC2, Kurbel: Saint, Schaltwerk: Saint RDM 820 10Fach, Shifter: ZEE,Kassette: CS4600 11-25, Bremsen+Griffe: ZEE, Felgen: DT FR600, Naben: V Formula DH 92 H DT Swiss FR 350, Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze: Funn,  Gewicht 17,8kg


Hier ergänzend die Preise:



> Ben Walker:
> I only know the prices in Euros.  The top end one is 5600, the second one has an open bath 40 for 3600 and the third one has a Boxxer for 3000 euros.


Kommt mir etwas viel vor für RC2, 40 ohne Shakira Beschichtung und ZEE Bremsanlage...
Guter Aufbau, keine Frage, aber der Preis ist m. M. n. dafür etwas hoch.

Würd mich wundern, was das Frameset kostet.
Übrigens: Habe mit nem Bekannten gesprochen, der das Gambler in Chatel testen konnte. Er meinte das Ding ist für ein L ziemlich klein (NEIN!).
Hat dazu jemand weitere Infos?

----------


## willi

> 40 ohne Shakira Beschichtung


Das würde flutschen, wenn die sich an meiner Gabel reibt.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Open bath 40? Seit wann gibtsn des?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Ich glaub voriges Jahr gabs die das erste Mal in Form der 36. IM OEM, kein Aftermarket. Die Gabeln sollen aber eher "mäßig" funktioniert haben.

----------


## Loki87

Dass es klein ausfällt macht durchaus Sinn.
Denn bei den möglichen Lenkwinkeln (62Grad und weniger) wäre der Radstand bei ner ordentlichen L Größe jenseits von allem bisher dagewesenen.
Ich denk da hat Scott wohl befürchtet, dass die Leute von nem 1250er Radstand etwas abgeschreckt wären  :Wink:

----------


## Ingeborg

> Kannste ein paar Fotos machen, bzw. mal testrollen?


Bin gestern Abend wieder vorbei gelaufen, leider hing es nicht mehr im Schaufenster..

----------


## Glenmor

es scheint ja echt a geiles bike zu sein, aber 5600, 3600 und 3000 find i schon zach

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Dass es klein ausfällt macht durchaus Sinn.
> Denn bei den möglichen Lenkwinkeln (62Grad und weniger) wäre der Radstand bei ner ordentlichen L Größe jenseits von allem bisher dagewesenen.
> Ich denk da hat Scott wohl befürchtet, dass die Leute von nem 1250er Radstand etwas abgeschreckt wären


Versteh ich auch, hilft mir aber nicht.
Mit dem Lenker am Bauchnabel fahren (in "Attack"-Position) is nich so cool.
Außerdem haben die ja am Heck 2cm zur Konkurrenz gestohlen :Wink: .
Problem ist halt, mit 1,90m und langen Armen und Beinen brauch ich ein langes Front End. Und fürs neue hätte ichs hinten gerne kurz.

Andere Optionen wären dann das halt Demo in L oder das Wilson in XL.

Der Typ meinte übrigens dass sich das Demo in M fast länger anfühlt als das Gambler in L. Was mir komisch vorkäme, weil Fairclough bekannterweise auch nicht der kleinste ist und früher ein Demo in L gefahren ist.

Edit:

Top tube Länge horizontal Gambler: L = 574,5mm
Top tube Länge horizontalDemo: L = 597mm
                                                M = 580mm  :EEK!:

----------


## Loki87

Ja,da hast schon Recht.
Solltest es aber vlt. einfach mal probieren. Erfahrungsgemäß ersetzt der flache Lenkwinkel ein wenig ein längeres Oberrohr.
Aber stimmt schon, mit 1,90m hast leider wirklich nicht viel Auswahl...
Da gibts noch Nachholbedarf seitens der Hersteller.

Das V10 in L ist übrigens auch sehr groß (das nötige Kleingeld vorrausgesetzt)  :Wink: .

----------


## Mo(n)arch

[QUOTE=Loki87;782271]Erfahrungsgemäß ersetzt der flache Lenkwinkel ein wenig ein längeres Oberrohr.
Aber stimmt schon, mit 1,90m hast leider wirklich nicht viel Auswahl...
QUOTE]

Machts der flache Winkel nicht schlechter, weil der Lenker weiter Richtung Körper gekippt wird?

Tja das mit den großen Rädern ist wirklich so ne Sache. Bin bis jetzt auf einem 09er Session in L unterwegs und bei wirklich hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist das Ding einfach wirklich klein. Da fällts am Meisten auf.

Aber Testfahrten sind ohnehin schon geplant ;-)

----------


## Loki87

Naja, man kann sich besser übers Vorderrad lehnen ohne gleich Überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen.
Dass der Lenker weiter nach hinten wandert, wäre ja nur relevant wenn du den Lenkwinkel nachträglich veränderst. Ich meinte das eher im Vergleich zu einem Bike mit gleicher/ähnlicher Oberrohrlänge. Da gibt der sehr flache Winkel mehr Laufruhe/Sicherheit.

Wie wärs denn mit den neuen Mondraker? Die Forward-Geometry ist ja auch nochmal ne ganze Ecke länger als andere Bikes.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Da hast du natürlich recht. Beim Gambler ist der Winkel ja von vorneherein auf 62°.
Mondraker hat mir von Anfang an gut gefallen.

Ich werde in den nächsten Monaten sicher das eine oder andere Rad testen. Das gehört hier aber nicht rein.

----------


## UrAnus

Ich finde dass das "Reach" Maß wesentlich aussagekräftiger ist, wenns drum geht, wie lange sich ein Rahmen anfühlt. Das Oberrohr "fühl" man nur, wenn man am Sattel sitzt und das tut man bei unserer Sportart eigentlich kaum, also müsste man die Oberrohrlänge zumindest immer in Verbindung mit dem Seatangle betrachten.

Ein Bekannter von mir war unlängst auch auf der Suche nach so nem großen/langen Rahmen und er meinte, dass das Banshee Legend in L die größten Reach und Stack Maße.

----------


## willi

Scott Gambler Frameset gibts bei R2-Bike als Vorbestellung  um 2197€(UVP 2199€) . Gewicht mit FOX DHX RC2 laut Herst. Ang. 5,05kg.

----------


## nailen

Ouch der Preis ist hart

----------


## willi

> Ouch der Preis ist hart

 Ja, hab ich mir schon gedacht das er nicht billig sein wird.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Ja wie jetzt? Schau doch mal was ein Demo, Wilson etc. Frameset kostet. Die liegen alle darüber.
Das mit dem RC2 versteh ich aber nicht so ganz...
Wieso verwenden die nicht den RC4?
Wirds schon nicht brauchen.
Übrigens hat die Geo CHart laut Ben Walker einen Fehler. Laut ihm ist der Reach am Large um 10mm größer.
Und in der aktuellen Dirt gäbs den Bericht von Steve Jones. Hat die jemand?

----------


## Ingeborg

Was ist an dem Preis bitte hart? Hätte einen höheren Preis erwartet...

Aber das mit dem RC2 ist wirklich merkwürdig. Sind die Einkaufspreise zwischen dem RC2 und RC4 wirklich so hoch??

----------


## willi

Das Komplettbike hat ja auch den RC2 drinnen und ich denke der reicht locker. 

Ich finde den Preis auch in Ordnung, aber ich denke von der UVP wird noch was gehen.

----------


## nailen

Was  an dem Preis hart ist?

Generel gibt es da Rahmen um den Preis herum (Nukeproof pulse 2200€) aber mit hart meinte ich für meine verhältnisse.
Und zum Glück gibt es für Penner wie mich tolle alternativen ;D ( Young Talent unsw. )

----------


## Glenmor

kommt natürlich drauf an mit was man es vergleicht, wenn man sonst nur zb trek gewohnt ist kommts einen halt billig vor, oder

----------


## degoe

> Ok, Danke für Info. 
> 
> Bin schon gespannt wann die Bikes im Handel sind.


Erste auslieferung kalenderwoche 45/46.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Das Komplettbike hat ja auch den RC2 drinnen und ich denke der reicht locker. 
> 
> Ich finde den Preis auch in Ordnung, aber ich denke von der UVP wird noch was gehen.


Naja, normalerweise schon, aber wenn ich ne Gabel mit High und Low Speed Compression Einstellung habe, wäre das hinten rum auch nicht schlecht. Schließlich kaufe ich das High End Produkt ja um es ordentlich zu nutzen, also will ich die Möglichkeit haben es möglichst individuell auf mich abstimmen zu können.
Die Sache ist die: Für den Preis würde ich definitiv den RC4 und Saint statt Zee Bremsen sehen.

----------


## willi

> Die Sache ist die: Für den Preis würde ich definitiv den RC4 und Saint statt Zee Bremsen sehen.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Beim Preis vom 10er wären die Komp. eigentlich drinnen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

650B Gambler bei den Worlds in Leogang:

----------


## Glenmor

ausschaun tuats schon fett  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> 650B Gambler bei den Worlds in Leogang:


 Komplett behindert

----------


## UiUiUiUi

Bist es schon gefahren und sprichst aus Erfahrung?  :Smile:

----------


## nailen

Er spricht mir aus der Seele  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

> Komplett behindert


Meinst du das ganze bike oder die 650b Laufräder?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Die laufräder in einem downhiller

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Direkt nach der Eurobike zum bestellen,erste auslieferung ist mitte oktober geplannt. Kann dir nach der Eurobike genaueres sagen.


Und? hat einer schon zugeschlagen? Gibt es Fahrberichte?

----------


## degoe

Sie sind noch nicht ausgeliefert worden. Warscheinlich kw 47.

----------


## willi

Hab mal eine Frage zum Frameset:

Mit was für einem Innenlagerstandard wird das ausgeliefert? BSA oder Pressfit?
Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe das das Frameset gleich wie das 10er ist und Pressfit Gehäusebreite 104mm verbaut ist gleich meine nächste Frage:


Laut HP Scott wird ein Shimano SM-BB71-41*A* / shell 41x104.5mm verbaut . Wenn man aber Online nach diesem sucht wird angegeben das es für 89,5 / 92 mm ist.
Für 104 gibt es aber das Shimano SM-BB71-41*C*. Welches passt nun?

----------


## degoe

Lustig weil alle scott 11 bikes haben 83mm. Hmm da muss ich mal beim scott techiker nachfragen was sachen ist.

----------


## willi

Wäre super! Ist doch ein bisschen verwirrend das ganze!

----------


## ...Martin...

Laut Scott ist die Auslieferung vom Frame Set am 15.01.2013......

www.bike-weightwatcher.cc/tru...-p-183207.html

Mit diesen Adapter kannst du jedes normale Tretlager auch verwenden.....

lg

----------


## marty.c

Weiss jemand ab wann das Gambler wc10 2013 ausgeliefert wird? Kann es kaum erwarten...  :Twisted:

----------


## willi

> Laut Scott ist die Auslieferung vom Frame Set am 15.01.2013......
> 
> www.bike-weightwatcher.cc/tru...-p-183207.html
> 
> Mit diesen Adapter kannst du jedes normale Tretlager auch verwenden.....
> 
> 
> 
> lg



 BB30 und BB71 sind unterschiedlich. BB30 42mm und BB71 41mm. Ausserdem hat das Gambler 104mm breite und ich denke nicht das es dafür eine Kurbel gibt, wenn ich in den Adapter noch ein BSA mit Aussenliegenden Lagern schraube?

Das mit dem Liefertermin hab ich auch gehört. Darum will ich eben den Lagerstandard wissen. Oft gibts im Herbst Schnäppchen und es wäre blöd wenn ich dann die falsche Kurbel zuhause hab.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

NSMB hat den neuen Gambler getestet:

www.nsmb.com/5616-2013-scott-gambler-10

----------


## pippo999

wenn ich mir das Innenlager hole: www.sram.com/truvativ/product...ressfit-gxp-bb
sollte ich meine 83mm descendant Kurbel fahren können, oder lieg ich da falsch?

----------


## willi

Ja, das passt. 

Inzwischen hat sich meine Frage von oben auch größtenteils geklärt. Bei PF104 und BSA83 ist die Kurbel immer 83mm. 

Und das Lager im Scott 10(SM-BB71-41A) ist das gleiche SM-BB71-41C wie nur wird halt keine Distanzhülse eingebaut(ich wusste eben nicht das man die ohne einbauen kann). 

Ich werde mir warscheinlich aber auch eine Descendant einbauen.
In dem Fall muss ich sowieso das Lager, gegen das Truvativ GXP Pressfit tauschen, weil die Kurbel mit BSA83 Innenlager geliefert und das Frameset vielleicht doch PF104 hat.

----------


## pippo999

Also ich hab mit scott geschrieben und der hat gemeint im Frameset ist ein 41x 104,5mm Tretlager.... 
deshalb müsste das mit der Descendant funktionieren ( möchte ich auch machen, da meine noch nicht verbogen ist)

----------


## willi

> Also ich hab mit scott geschrieben und der hat gemeint im Frameset ist ein 41x 104,5mm Tretlager.... 
> deshalb müsste das mit der Descendant funktionieren


Eigentlich sollte jede 83er Kurbel funktionieren, sofern es ein Pressfit Lager dafür gibt.

----------


## pippo999

weil du gemeint hast zwecks dem Frameset Maßen. Ich weiß schon das es passt mit der Descendant.

----------


## willi

> Also ich hab mit scott geschrieben und der hat gemeint im Frameset ist ein 41x 104,5mm Tretlager....





> weil du gemeint hast zwecks dem Frameset Maßen.


Danke für die Info

----------


## dh-noob

Braucht das Frameset jetzt wirklich so lange? Bei einem Kumpel hat es sich von Anfang Januar auf Anfang April verschoben...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Braucht das Frameset jetzt wirklich so lange? Bei einem Kumpel hat es sich von Anfang Januar auf Anfang April verschoben...


soweit ich weiß sind alle 2013er rahmen ausverkauft, kann leicht sein, dass sich aber auch die produktionsdauer verlängert...
hab mein devinci damals auch erst anfang april bekommen...

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> soweit ich weiß sind alle 2013er rahmen ausverkauft, kann leicht sein, dass sich aber auch die produktionsdauer verlängert...
> hab mein devinci damals auch erst anfang april bekommen...


 :EEK!:  Die werden den Brendog-selling-Faktor bei den vorbestellten Stückzahlen wohl vergessen haben.
Man wird dann wohl ziemlich schnell gebrauchte Rahmen bekommen. :Wink:

----------


## willi

> Braucht das Frameset jetzt wirklich so lange? Bei einem Kumpel hat es sich von Anfang Januar auf Anfang April verschoben...


 :EEK!:  das wäre aber schön doof! Hab schon mit Jänner gerechnet :Frown:

----------


## Nico Laus

Die Ausstattung des 20 ist ja mal voll banane. Was soll die Fox40r beim 20er? Dann lieber eine normale Boxxer. Einfach nur BlingBling.

Und die des 30er hat zwar eine Boxxer mit Rebound und Compression Einstellung aber dafür nur einen Dämpfer mit Reboundeinstellung. Also hat man die Wahl zwischen einstellbarer Front oder einstellbarem Heck.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

wenn die jetzt echt schon ausverkauft sind wäre das echt zu krass an der nachfrage vorbei geplant ^^

----------


## nailen

"wer fährt schon downhill  :Big Grin: " oder generel zu wenige produziert ^^

----------


## willi

Nun ist es Offiziell: Die Framesets werden erst nach den Komplettbikes im April geliefert.  :Frown: 

von Ben Walker auf Ridemonkey

----------


## Mo(n)arch

vitalmtb review:

www.vitalmtb.com/product/guid...roduct-reviews

----------


## pippo999

Ein eher dezent später Liefertermin, da überlegt man, dass ganze wieder abzubestellen....

----------


## willi

Aber nicht im Traum :Smirk: 

Blöd wird´s nur wenn es später wie Aptil wird.

----------


## Glenmor

i hät gern a bissi zu viel geld, donn würd i mir nähmlich auch ans kafn  :Mr. Yellow: 

einfach a geiles teil!!

----------


## nailen

Bis April hast eh zeit  :Twisted:

----------


## Glenmor

in da schual verdient man aber relativ schlecht  :Razz:

----------


## druelli

> in da schual verdient man aber relativ schlecht

 Na dann, sofort neu Verhandeln oder an die Gewerkschaft wenden :Cool:

----------


## Glenmor

:Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pippo999

Also mein Rahmen, sollte laut stand von dieser Woche am 10.2.13 kommen. hatte zuerst aber auch nen Liefertermin von mitte November dann Anfang Jänner... 
Scott meinte, es könne sich aber auch nochmals verschieben. Bestellt wurde meiner schon kurz nach der Eurobike.

----------


## willi

wo hast du die info her? Hast du über Ö oder DE bestellt?

----------


## pippo999

Direkt von Scott. 
Ist über Österreich bestellt worden....

----------


## willi

Hab die Info vom Händler: Scott Österreich KW16 Lieferung der Rahmen.

----------


## nailen

Jetzt dreht der Maxl durch  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

> Jetzt dreht der Maxl durch


Ja du hast leicht lachen :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aber was soll man machen, kann man eh nicht beeinflussen, wenn man unbedingt den Rahmen haben will.

Warscheinlich haben die YT LTD. besteller die Bikes früher :Smile:

----------


## pippo999

Kommt auch darauf an wann du bestellt hast. Wie gesagt war sehr früh drann. 
Und es kommt darauf an welche Größe man hat.... bei mir ists Large...

----------


## willi

Ich habe in der 3. Sept. Woche bestellt. Aber halt in M.

----------


## East

ja na ich wart auch schon gespannt... hab für an kunden einen M bestellt... zu dem zeitpunkt hats geheißen: mitte nov. - jetzt ist der liefertermin auf anfang april verschoben worden... mein L sollte lt. scott mitte jän. kommen...

----------


## willi

Na dann bekommst es doch früher wie ich :Wink: Hoffentlich wirds nicht noch später :Embarrassment:

----------


## willi

Überraschung 1: mein Rahmen ist heute gekommen :Peace: 


Überraschung 2: Mit dabei ist eine E13 LG1 Kettenführung und eine Funn Satteltütze

BTW: Das Frameset hat BSA Innenlager.

----------


## degoe

Ja geil. Viel spass beim aufbauen. Und wilkommen in der Gambler familie.

----------


## willi

Danke! Bin gerade beim Abkleben mit MX Folie. 

Einziges Manko: Die Steckachse passt nicht beim vorderen Loch! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Und das komische ist: die Steuersatzlagerschalen. 1° TOP und 1° Bottom. Aber nur die 2° Top. gehört da nicht eine 2° Bottom dazu?

Die Angabe des Dämpfergewichts passt auf das Gramm genau. 
Ich habe die Feder aber jetzt gegen ein Titan getauscht. :Wink:

----------


## degoe

Des mit diese lagerschale stimmt so,nur oben muss mann im tauschen wenn es noch flacher werden soll.

----------


## willi

Ok Danke! War mir da nämlich nicht sicher! 

Gut ist auch das der Kettenstrebenschutz dabei war, nur glaube ich nicht, das die Kabelbinder lange halten werden.

----------


## nailen

Gratuliere, was für ein Wheinachtsgeschenk. Musst mich mal probieren lasse  hrhrh  :Smile: 

gruß

----------


## willi

Ja eh klar!  :Smile:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Fotos, Gewichte und ähm Fotos bitte! Das ist aber ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!  Gratuliere!
0° Grad ist montiert?

----------


## willi

Hallo! 0° ist keiner dabei. Nur die 1° und 2°. Montiert war die 1° Grad aber so das es 0° ergibt. Klingt komisch, passt aber.

Gewicht Größe M:  5,24kg mit Lagerschalen, Steckachse, Sattelklemme und Original 300x3,70 Feder.

Dabei war aber wie gesagt auch ene E13 LG1 KeFü und eine Funn Arrow Sattelstütze.

Foto: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

Ich frage mich aber wie der auf ROTOBURN dieses Gewicht(16,16 KG) zusammengebracht hat. Die WC ist zwar 300g leichter und mit Eclipse spart man gegen meinen Schwalbe 13D sicher ein Halbes KG. Die Rammstein Protos~200g. Ich habe auch eine Titan Feder am Dämpfer.
Ich schätze ich werde bei 17,8-18 KG sein. Aber 1,8 Kg leichter  mit seinen Komponeten ?

----------


## pippo999

Also Leichtgewicht ist es keines;-) vl hält es dafür aber.... 

wie kannst 1 Grad so verbauen, das 0 Grad rauskommen? Oben in die eine Richtung gedreht und unten in die andere???? 

Komisch finde ich, das bei deinem ein Bsa Gewinde drinnen ist, obwohl sie gesagt haben es so PressFit sein... 
Das mit der Kettenführung finde ich cool.... Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner beim Downhiller hätte sich Scott aber sparen können 

Trotzdem cool das du deinen schon hast.... anscheinend dauern die Large doch länger...

----------


## willi

> Also Leichtgewicht ist es keines;-) vl hält es dafür aber.... 
> 
> wie kannst 1 Grad so verbauen, das 0 Grad rauskommen? Oben in die eine Richtung gedreht und unten in die andere???? 
> 
> Komisch finde ich, das bei deinem ein Bsa Gewinde drinnen ist, obwohl sie gesagt haben es so PressFit sein... 
> Das mit der Kettenführung finde ich cool.... Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner beim Downhiller hätte sich Scott aber sparen können


Das wegen dem Gewicht ist nicht so ein Problem für mich, wenn es hält. Bin ja nicht gerade der schlankste :Big Grin: 

Wegen Lagerschalen: ich habe mich auch zuerst gewundert. Eingebaut war es so das die exzentrischen Schalen oben und unten die gleiche ausrichtung haben. Das ergibt wieder 0° Wie degoe aber oben schrieb, wird bei den 2° auch nur die obere Lagerschale getauscht, die untere 1°  bleibt.

Laut HP ist eigentlich eine ander Klemme dabei ohne Schnellspanner. Aber das kann man eh tauschen.

Ich finde es besser mit BSA, hat man mehr Auswahl. Und kann man leicht selbst tauschen. Bei der Descendant ist auch eins dabei gewesen und brauche jetzt keins extra kaufen.

----------


## pippo999

Nein wenn es hält ist das Gewicht auch nicht so tragisch. + Mein ironhorse ist vom Rahmen auch nicht leichter gewesen und ich hab es trotzdem auf 16,8 kg aufgebaut gehabt. 
Ja das war eh auch mein Gedanke, dass wenn beide Schalen so gedreht sind es 0 Grad. 
Sattelklemme ist natürlich eh recht egal, trotzdem komisch. 
Blöd ists nur wennst schon ein PressFit daheim hast :Wink: 

Jetzt bin ich nur mehr gespannt wann mein Large wirklich daher kommt, 10.2 haben sie mir ja mal genannt

----------


## willi

Hier mal ein Foto vom Bike, aber leider noch nicht ganz fertig. Kommen noch rote Trailseeker Pedale und ein anderer Sattel.

----------


## nailen

Fesch  :Big Grin: 
schaut nach einem gemütlichen Sattel aus ;D.

----------


## willi

Ist ein alter Brave FRX. Wird Zeit für was neues :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Arges Gerät; viel Spaß.Wann wirst du's testen können?

----------


## willi

Wird noch ein bisschen dauern  :Frown:  

Hab leider keine Strecke in der nähe und die einzige Möglichkeit zum waschen, wäre danach die Lanzenwäsche bei einer Tankstelle. Und das tue ich keinem Rad an, schon gar nicht dem Gambler :Wink: 

Vielleicht hol ich mir einen Easy Washer oder sowas.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Was ich bei den Lagerschalen nicht verstehe: Die Bohrungen für den Steuersatz sind doch je nach Lenkwinkel leicht schräg, oder? Sonst würden die Lager ja nicht zu 100% fluchten. Ist der Steuersatz etwas beweglich (wie der Cane Creek)?
Nochmals Gratulation zu deinem Hobel!

----------


## willi

Jetzt wo du es sagst kommt es mir auch eigenartig vor :Confused: 

Wenn die Bohrungen exzentrisch sind, müssen die Lager auch um 1° schräg sein. Wie degoe schrieb das bei den 2° auch nur die obere getauscht wird dachte ich mir das es so passt. Zum Glück bin ich noch nicht damit gefahren.

----------


## Glenmor

echt geil!

wenn es verkaufst musst mas unbedingt sagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Da passt definitiv was nicht mit den Lagerschalen. :Frown:  Auf der HP von Syncro sind 6 Lagerschalen mit jeweils 0°,1° und 2° abgebildet.

Nach dem Post von Mo(n)arch bin ich stutzig geworden. Nur komisch das die Lagerschale falsch eingepresst waren(aber nicht von meinem Händler)

Habe jetzt mal die Lagerschalen  richtig eingebaut. Mit den -1° habe ich dann 63°.

Wurde entweder bei der Lieferung vergessen oder man muss die Extra kaufen. Werde das mal mit dem Händler abklären.

----------


## Ingeborg

Hey,

werd mir jetzt auch das Gambler bestellen.

Könntest du bitte mal nachsehen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze hat?

Weiterhin bin ich mir mit der Größe absolut unschlüssig. Ich bin 183/184 und tendiere eher zur M. Oder würdet ihr eher eine L empfehlen? Laut Scott Homepage könnte ich beide Größen nehmen.

Danke und Gruß

----------


## willi

Stütze hat 31,6mm. Aber wie gesagt war beim Frameset eine Funn dabei.

----------


## Ingeborg

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Und die Nabenbreite beträgt doch bestimmt 150mm oder?

----------


## willi

Ja, 150mm.

----------


## degoe

Bin selber 182 cm gross und fahre ihm in L. Habe das M probiert. Fur rennen fahren ist das L besser, fur normal gebrauch ist sicher das M interesanter.

Mfg bastian.

----------


## Don Siven

Wieso ein L für Rennen und normal ein M?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wieso ein L für Rennen und normal ein M?


Größere (längere) Rahmen liegen sicherer auf der Strecke, kürzere sind wendiger (evt. spaßiger) zu fahren, aber eben nicht so sicher bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Alles in allem trotzdem Geschmackssache.

----------


## degoe

Genau

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja also ich werde die L nehmen. Mein jetziger Rahmen hat einen Radstand von 1305mm, das Gambler in L 1279mm (mit langem Radstand).

Noch ne abschließende Frage. Laut Scott Homepage hat das Gambler 30 ein 84mm breites Innenlager und das 20 und 10 ein 104mm breites Lager. Was stimmt denn nun?

----------


## willi

Naja, die Gambler 10 und 20 haben Shimano Saint bzw. Zee Kurbeln verbaut deswegen halt Shimano Pressfit Gehäuse. Lager z.b Shimano SM-BB71-41A.

Das 30 hat hat eine Truvativ Ruktion mit Howitzer Innenlager , also 83mm BSA Gehäuse. Ganauso wie das Frameset.

----------


## Ingeborg

Hab  mir diese Kurbel: 

www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...-2012-rot.html

..und dieses Innenlager bestellt:

www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...I-SMBB80B.html

Das sollte dann doch passen, oder? 

Danke  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## willi

Nein, das Shimano Innnenlager passt nicht! Du brauchst ein GXP Innenlager. z.B www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Te...eite-2011.html

Edit: es gibt aber von Hope so Hülsen, dann soll die GXP Kurbel mit dem Shimano Lager funktionieren(Hab ich hier mal gelesen)
https://www.downhill-board.com/70890...l=1#post782878

Aber feine Kurbel :Smile:

----------


## Ingeborg

Ok, habe mir jetzt n GXP Innenlager bestellt.

Ja auf die Kurbel bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. Ansonsten wird noch viel von Tune verbaut. Hoffe dass ich knapp unter 17kg komme  :Smile:  . Bis auf Gabel, Bremsanlage und Sattel kommt alles neu.

Bloß schade dass ich mein Bike erst in ein paar Monaten zusammenbauen kann. Obwohl bikestore.cc das Framekit als "in 4-6 Tagen lieferbar" gelistet hat. Hab denen schon ne Mail geschickt. Denke das wird aber n Fehler sein. Weiterhin arbeitet noch n Kumpel bei Bikemailorder. Er guckt nächsten Mittwoch mal nach, ob er das Framekit kurzfristig liefern kann (er meinte ich hab ganz gute Chancen). 

Oder kennst du zufällig noch einen Shop, der das Gambler vorrätig hat? Bräuchte ne L.

----------


## sushi

Leider gab es bis jetzt nur eine kleine Setup-Runde, aber schon hier machte das Gambler ein sehr vielversprechenden Eindruck. Die grüne Feder in der 40 ist absolut unpassend für meine 65kg. Der SAG ist im untersten Bereich und ich musste erstmal eine lila Feder bestellen ...

----------


## Ingeborg

So... ich habe jetzt bei diversen Bikeshops und bei den Importeuren in D und Österreich angerufen. Das Framekit in S kommt im Februar, in M im April und L steht noch nicht fest, sollte aber auch im April kommen.

Nun meine Frage.. sind die völlig weich oder was soll das? 

Da schon einige Leute ihr Framekit erhalten haben (herzlichen Glückwünsch! / NEID  :Embarrassment:  ), können diese Schwachsinnstermine ja keine offiziellen Verkaufsstarts darstellen! Fährt die ganze Menschheit jetzt Downhill aufm Gambler? Dauert die Produktion tatsächlich 4 Monate? Das geht doch gar nicht!?

Sorry, aber ich finde absolut zum kotzen!

Haha... jetzt liegen sämtliche neuen Parts 4 Monate in meiner Bude rum (alles neu bis auf Gabel, Sattel und Bremsen). Echt cool... !

----------


## sushi

Jo das ist ärgerlich. Aber nach meinem Stand, sind alle bis jetzt ausgelieferten Bikes oder Frames als Test- oder Storebike deklariert. 
Davon abgesehen das anscheinend bis jetzt auch nur die Größe M ausgeliefert wurde.

Mein Bike ist auch "nur" ein Test- bzw. Storebike was bereits vor der Eurobike geordert wurde. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das dein Frame vielleicht doch eher kommt!

----------


## Ingeborg

Ah ok, das wusste ich nicht.Dank dir!

----------


## willi

Wobei mich jetzt der Unterschied zwischen diesen und den normalen interressieren würde? 

Im Prinzip ja egal, aber wenn die irgendwie anders deklariert sind, woran sind die zu erkennen?

btw: @ingeborg

Hast die PM bekommen?

----------


## Ingeborg

Jo hab sie gestern Abend gelesen, warte..

----------


## sushi

> Wobei mich jetzt der Unterschied zwischen diesen und den normalen interressieren würde? 
> 
> Im Prinzip ja egal, aber wenn die irgendwie anders deklariert sind, woran sind die zu erkennen?
> 
> btw: @ingeborg
> 
> Hast die PM bekommen?


Unterschied gibt es keinen bei den Bikes ... das sind am Ende auch schon die Serienräder. Aber eben nur in der M und sehr geringe Stückzahl.

----------


## marin97

Also jetzt geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu  :Big Grin: 

Mein 20-er Gambler kommt (hoff ich) am 18.2 in L . Außerdem kommen entweder Zee oder Saint Bremsen auf die neue Rennmaschine  :Smile:

----------


## Don Siven

Saint kann ich empfehlen.

----------


## marin97

Ja das weiß ich auch, nur ich bin 15 Jahre alt und mit einer GROßEN Unterstützung meiner Eltern hab ich mir jetzt das Gambler gekauft  :Wink: 

Muss noch schauen, ob mir meine Eltern auch mit den Bremsen etwas helfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don Siven

Okay gut, Bremspower der Zee ist gleich der Saint. Hat halt weniger Features.

----------


## Glenmor

hab mir selbst die saint im herbst zugelgt, muss schon sagen wirklich 1A.
fahr auch viel im winter und kann nur sagen geht einwandfrei; weiß nicht wie die zee im winter is

aber denke dass sie für den gewöhnlichen gebrauch relativ gleich auf sind

----------


## Ingeborg

Die Komplettbikes werden sowieso früher geliefert als die Framekits... glaube ich...

Die neue Saint soll ja nicht mehr so einen harten Druckpunkt haben, wie die M810 (Vorgänger). Aber genau das finde ich an der Bremse so gut. Würde mich daher vllt. mal nach einem gebrauchten M810 Satz umschauen. In einigen Shops werden sie bestimmt auch schon in neu als relativ preiswert angeboten.

Ich kann die die "alte" Saint auf jeden Fall empfehlen, ist eine 1A Bremse zum vernünftigen Preis.

----------


## marin97

Ja oder die "alte" Saint...

Mit einer der 2 Bremsen mach ich sicher nichts falsch, im Gegensatz zu Avid-Bremsen. Warum ? Avid-Bremsen sind sehr gute Bremsen (Code,X0 Trail) ABER die Bremsen funktionieren erst nach 5 mal entlüften wie sie sollten !! Hab selber Erfahrung mit der Elixir 5 und Code R !!

----------


## East

sooo... da ist mein rahmen  :Wink: 
jz. werd ma amal zum basteln beginnen  :Wink: 

eine frage ist npch offen welchen lenkwinkel hab ich mit welcher schale?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

0° = 62°LW1° = 63° oder 61° LW2° = 64° oder 60° LWDas ganze kann man über die Tretlagerhöhe noch um 0,7° steiler stellen.

----------


## East

ready  :Wink:

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit der Code und auch der Elixir am alten Bike.
Ist immer Glückssache bei Avid  :Wink:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> ready



Oha, das ging aber schnell.

----------


## willi

Fesch is worden :Thumb Up:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sieht gut aus!
Feine Sachen verbaut, soweit ich das sehe.
Aber die Pedale sind für meinen Geschmack ne Nummer zu klobig.

Täuscht das oder ist die Sattelstütze noch recht weit draussen?

----------


## East

> Sieht gut aus!
> Feine Sachen verbaut, soweit ich das sehe.
> Aber die Pedale sind für meinen Geschmack ne Nummer zu klobig.
> 
> Täuscht das oder ist die Sattelstütze noch recht weit draussen?


Stütze wird noch 1 cm abgesenkt... Das sehr ich erst beim fahren wie es passt  :Wink: 
Pedale sind die shimano dx, nachdem die mallet nach 1 Monat lagerspiel haben und die Achse auch schon mal gebrochen ist...

----------


## willi

Wieviel Grad hast jetzt beim LW genommen? Die 62 sind schon heftig, kommt mir vor. Probieren möchte ich die auf jedenfall mal.

Aber ich hab jetzt mal 63° verbaut. 

Hoffentlich komme ich bald mal zum fahren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## East

bin jz. mal auf 62 und werd es morgen testen in sopron

----------


## willi

Hey, na dann viel Spaß. Will da am WE hin(mal schaun wegen Wetter). Vielleicht kannst mal kurz schreiben in welchem zustand die Strecke ist.

----------


## East

sorpon wir derzeit leider umgebaut... werd mal hometrail fetzn gehn

----------


## willi

Mist  :Frown:  danke für die Info!

----------


## Ingeborg

Konnte mir auch noch ein Gambler erhaschen... Freude!

Laut Scott Importeur sind übrings ganze 8 (!) Rahmen in Größe L für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen. Ob die kurzfristg nachproduziert werden, konnte mir die Dame nicht sagen bzw. glaub sie nicht.

Aber... sehr schicker Aufbau  :Wink:  !

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Tja, dann werd ich wohl auf nen Gebrauchten warten...

----------


## pippo999

Also normal ist man von der Bikeindustrie gewohnt, dass sie Termine nach hinten verschieben. Hab heute mal nachgefragt wie es mit meinem Rahmen ausschaut, der am 10.2.13 kommen soll. 
Jetzt ist es zwar aus der Logik, aber der Liefertermin wurde bestätigt nur schon für den 30.1.13. Da darf man ja echt gespannt sein ob er daherkommt;-)

----------


## willi

Na, dann drück ich dir die Daumen.

----------


## Ingeborg

> Also normal ist man von der Bikeindustrie gewohnt, dass sie Termine nach hinten verschieben. Hab heute mal nachgefragt wie es mit meinem Rahmen ausschaut, der am 10.2.13 kommen soll. 
> Jetzt ist es zwar aus der Logik, aber der Liefertermin wurde bestätigt nur schon für den 30.1.13. Da darf man ja echt gespannt sein ob er daherkommt;-)


Welche Grüße hast du denn bestellt? Die S soll ja im Februar ausgeliefert werden und die M im April...

----------


## pippo999

Einen Large sollte ich bekommen.

----------


## UrAnus

Auf welcher Höhe sitzt denn das BB bei 62° Lenkwinkel?  :Smile:

----------


## willi

345mm

----------


## East

> Einen Large sollte ich bekommen.


bei deinen 191cm kannst dir aber auch  ein M nehmen und 24" laufräder reinbauen und als BMX nehmen  :Wink:

----------


## pippo999

> bei deinen 191cm kannst dir aber auch  ein M nehmen und 24" laufräder reinbauen und als BMX nehmen


jaja Mr. East geht fix;-) 
für San Remo wären 24" Laufräder eh was spannendes;-)

----------


## willi

Konnte heute endlich das Gambler testen. Der Hinterbau funktioniert richtig gut. Passt perfekt mit der Boxxer. In den Anliegern und auch auf ruppigern Passagen läuft es wie auf Schienen. 

Sehr Agil in engeren Kurven(hab den langen Radstand und 63° LW) aber sehr Laufruhig wenns darauf ankommt. Ein gute Kombi wie ich finde.

Ein wenig noch am Dämpfersetup feilen und gut ist.

----------


## Ingeborg

Schön zu hören... 

Meins soll angeblich in 2-3 Wochen kommen. 




> Anhang 54089
> ready


Entweder du hast tatsächlich n Zweitwohnsitz in Pescara oder jemand Fremdes verwendet dein Foto als Titelbild:

https://www.facebook.com/scott.gambler.18

(musst eingeloggt sein)

Ist ja jetzt nicht dramatisch, fands eben nur witzig.

----------


## Kensai

> Entweder du hast tatsächlich n Zweitwohnsitz in Pescara oder jemand Fremdes verwendet dein Foto als Titelbild:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/scott.gambler.18
> 
> Ist ja jetzt nicht dramatisch, fands eben nur witzig.


Omg, das is ja mal krass... Wie schnell das rum geht :-P
Kannst den ja verklagen, wegen Urheberrecht (zur Not Geschmacksmuster) an dem Bild und mit ein wenig Glück kannst du dir mit der Strafe ein Zweitbike zulegen :-D

^^ Ich fass es nicht

----------


## pippo999

Hab meinen Large Rahmen seit Freitag letzter Woche und muss sagen es gefällt sehr gut. Bin es auch schon gefahren und finde es sehr geil, genaueres werde ich mal berichten wenn San Remo hinter mir liegt und das Rad ausgiebiger  und auf härteren Strecken getestet wurde.

----------


## willi

Ich hoffe das ich die fehlenden Steuersatzschalen noch irgendwann mal von Scott bekomme. Zuerst haben sie das Steuerrohr fürs alte Gambler geschickt und dann einen normalen Steuersatz. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## UrAnus

> 345mm

 Hmmm... danke für die Info! Find ich gar nicht mal so tief :-)

----------


## pippo999

Mhm Steuersatzschalen waren bei mir alle dabei, obwohl ich bezweifle, das ich die -2 Grad jemals einbaue :Wink:

----------


## Ingeborg

Sehr geil! Die Deemax kommen farblich echt gut bei dem Bike...

----------


## 951Jonas

Ja sieht echt geil mit den Deemax aus!

----------


## Ingeborg

An die Gambler- Fraktion:

Könntet ihr mir bitte einen Gefallen tun und mal den Durchmesser vom Sattelrohr nachmessen? In mein altes Bike passt zwar die neue Sattelstütze (ebenfalls 31,6) jedoch passt die neue Sattelklemme nicht (34,9). 

Danke!

----------


## willi

Beim Gambler passt die 34,9mm Klemme. 

Nur weil dein altes Bike auch einen 31,6mm Sattelstützen Dm hat, heißt das nicht unbendingt, das auch das Sattelrohr an der Klemmung 34,9mm hat.

----------


## pippo999

Um die Sattelklemme brauchst dir eigentlich auch keine Sorgen machen, die liegt dem Rahmen in Form einer Schnellspanner ( warum auch immer) und einer normalen mit inbus Schraube bei...

----------


## Ingeborg

Mal wieder ein Danke an Willi, wollte jetzt nicht schon wieder per PM nerven. So, jetzt hast du mir ja so ziemlich alle Abmessungen vom Bike übermittelt  :Mr. Yellow:  

@pippo999: Ja aber wenn man 6 Wochen auf den Rahmen wartet und jeden Tag zählt, beschäftigt man sich aus Langeweile mit so Sachen wie "welche Farbe für die Sattelklemme wäre passend?" usw.

----------


## willi

Der Schnellspanner war zuerst eh nicht schlecht, so konnte ich die Sattelhöhe für mich anpassen ohne das ich einen Inbus mitbrauche. 

Die ist jetzt aber schon einer Hope gewichen.

@pippo

bei mir war nur die Schnellspanner dabei. Und die Lagerschalen sind noch immer nicht da. Das ist also der Preis wenn man den Rahmen so früh wie ich bekommt. :Big Grin: 

Hoffentlich funktioniert die Ersatzteillieferung bei Scott in der Saison besser :Confused:

----------


## pippo999

Dafür hast ne Kettenführung und ne Sattelstütze dabei gehabt ;-) ich hätte zwar beides nicht brauchen können aber verkauft ist schnell ein mal. 
Aber möglich das es der Preis für den frühen Rahmen ist, mir war es nur wichtig, dass meiner da ist bevor es nach San Remo geht..... 

@ Ingeborg: wann soll dein Teil denn kommen? Hast schon ne Lieferterminbestätigung?

----------


## willi

War das bei dir nicht dabei?

----------


## pippo999

Nein, bei mir waren nur die Sachen dabei, die auf der internetseite beschrieben wurden...

----------


## Ingeborg

Hatte zuerst bei meinem Bikeshop (bikemailorder) das Gambler in M bestellt. Liefertermin wäre Mitte April gewesen. Nun bekomme ich es aber in L über bikeshop.cc. Das ist das allerletzte Gambler in L was im europäischen Raum noch erhältlich war (laut meiner Kenntnis). Bikestore bekommt noch genau 1 Stk. nachgeliefert, welches in 2-3 Wochen bei mir ankommem soll.

----------


## East

> Entweder du hast tatsächlich n Zweitwohnsitz in Pescara oder jemand Fremdes verwendet dein Foto als Titelbild:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/scott.gambler.18
> 
> (musst eingeloggt sein)
> 
> Ist ja jetzt nicht dramatisch, fands eben nur witzig.


wem war denn da langweilig... hahaha mein rad ist das titelbild...deines nur das profilbild  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem RC2.

Ich bekomme mit der 400er Feder grad mal 19% Sag zusammen. Am Trail funktioniert der Dämpfer eigentlich sehr gut.
Das Problem ist das der Dämpfer bei Landungen nach Sprüngen sehr schnell, sehr hart wird. 
Ich würd mal schätzen so ab 50% des Federwegs. Es hat zur Folge das das Bike bei Landungen irgendwie unkontrolliert wird. Ich dachte zuerst ans kalte Wetter. Aber auch im warmen zuhause hat der Dämpfer die gleiche charakteristik.

Jetzt wollte ich mal mit~30% Sag probieren und hab die 300er eingebaut. Normlerweise sollte ich damit auf über 30% kommen. Habe aber nur 23%.

Hab jetzt mal eine Mail an Scott geschickt. Dort habe ich die Antwort bekommen das derjenige mit gleichem Fahrergewicht wie ich auf 29% mit 350er Feder kommt.

Hab auch schon mit offener LSC und minimalem Luftdruck pobiert.

Meine vermutung ist das am Dämpfer was nicht in Ordnung ist.

Vielleicht kann wer mit einem Gambler was zum Sag an seinem Bike sagen.

----------


## sushi

Hab das gleiche Problem - zu harter Dämpfer ab der Mitte, zu wenig SAG. Hab nun auch die Feder von einer 300er zu einer 250er gewechselt. Am SAG hat sich nicht wirklich viel verändert. Ich konnte jedoch das neue Setup auf dem Trail testen. Ich hatte "buckow" also Ben über ridemonkey angeschrieben und er bestätigte das die 250er Feder die richtige wäre ...

----------


## willi

Wie schwer bist du?

Ich hab per Mail mit Ben kontakt, er hat mir gesagt das ich eine 350er brauche. Bin gleich schwer wie Ben.
Ich komme aber nicht mal mit der 300er annähernd hin.

Er meinte aber das der Sag ungewöhnlich ist. Sein Sag siehe oben.

----------


## sushi

63kg - ich Messe mein SAG dann gleich nochmal genau.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Messt ihr im Stehen? Das vernüftigste Messergebnis bekommt man, indem man im leichten Gefälle am Radl steht, einmal ordentlich durchfedert und dann misst. So sind verfälschte Ergebnisse durch eine evt. stramme Gleitbuchse, und/oder noch nicht eingelaufenen Dämpfer weitestgehend eliminiert. Im Normalfall sollte die Dämpfung nicht allzu große Auswirkungen auf den Sag haben.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Klingt sehr komisch!
Die Dämpfung kann normal ja gar nicht so hart sein als das sie den SAG beeinflussen könnte. Dafür ist ja normal rein die Feder verantwortlich.
Schon mal versucht den Dämpfer ohne Feder zu kompremieren? Vielleicht lässt sich da schon was feststellen!

Kommen die Dämpfer angepasst direkt von Fox oder macht Scott das selbst, weiss das jemand?

----------


## sushi

26% SAG hab ich jetzt gemessen.

----------


## willi

Die Dämpfer sind laut Ben auf das Gambler angepasst worden.

Ich hab drei mal gemessen. Immer das gleiche Ergebniss.( Bei 89kg nockat)

Schön doof von mir das ich nicht zuerst mal mit 300er gemessen habe.

Werd mal ohne Feder probieren.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Schon mal versucht den Dämpfer ohne Feder zu kompremieren? Vielleicht lässt sich da schon was feststellen!


Das wird nix bringen. Durch den hohen Luftdruck im AGB brauchts einen recht hohen Druck bis sich da was gewegt. Irgendwas bei 15-20kg.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Natürlich brauchst Kraft dafür  :Wink: 

Aber wenn Einfedern per Hand net funktioniert kannst davon ausgehen das was net passt.
Zur Not minimiert man halt den Druck im Piggy.

Zudem sieht man beim Ausfedern gleich ob Luft im System ist. Hat zwar wahrscheinlich nix mit dem Fehler Bild zu tun jedoch kanns nicht schaden.

----------


## willi

Wenn ich nächstes mal fahre, werde ich mal mit komplett offener LSC probieren. Das habe ich letztes mal nicht probiert. Vielleicht liegts ja daran das es sich ab der mitte hart anfühlt.
Das ändert zwar nichts am Sag, aber vielleicht wirds dann linearer.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Du solltest wirklich den Luftdruck auf Minimum setzen.
Die LSC rausdrehen bringt denke ich mal nicht viel, da diese nur bei langsamen Kolbengeschwindigkeiten arbeitet.
Da der Rahmen eine gesunde Endprogression hat, kann zu viel Luft im Boost Valve schnell zur Verhärtung des Systems führen.
Versuchs einfach.
Und nimm die Pumpe mit zum Trail! :Wink:

----------


## sushi

> Du solltest wirklich den Luftdruck auf Minimum setzen.
> Die LSC rausdrehen bringt denke ich mal nicht viel, da diese nur bei langsamen Kolbengeschwindigkeiten arbeitet.
> Da der Rahmen eine gesunde Endprogression hat, kann zu viel Luft im Boost Valve schnell zur Verhärtung des Systems führen.
> Versuchs einfach.
> Und nimm die Pumpe mit zum Trail!


Gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht von Min und Max Druck?

----------


## Ingeborg

Glaube das könnte helfen (mein Englisch ist nicht so dolle):

www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19...251376/index8/

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht von Min und Max Druck?

 Siehe Link:www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cent...HX_RC2ger.htmlMIN: 8,7 barMAX: 13,8 bar

----------


## Ingeborg

Muss das Problem mit dem SAG und die ab der Hälfte zu harte Dämpfung zwingend ausschließlich mit dem Dämpfer zu tun haben? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bei einem "angepassten" Dämpfer ohne Probleme 30% Sag einstellen kann. Die zu harte Dämpfung hört sich ja noch gruseliger an. 

Kann das auch an dem Rahmen bzw. Kinematik liegen?

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Also bei der relativ "einfachen" Kinematik (einfach deshalb, weil der Dämpfer über diese Schere fast linear mit abschließender Progression angelenkt wird) ist das eher auszuschließen. Wenn sich das System ohne Dämpfer leicht bewegen lässt, dürfte es keinen Grund für eine Verhärtung ab Mitte des Federwegs geben.
Nächster Schritt wäre derEinbau des Dämpfers ohne Feder mit minimalen Luftdruck. Spürt man da eine erkennbare Verhärtung / Stufe, gibt es mit dem Dämpfer ein Problem.

----------


## willi

Muss das mal testen, mal schauen wenn in Sopron kein Schnee mehr liegt.

Pumpe ist immmer dabei :Big Grin: 

Aber letztes Mal bin ich auch mit weniger Druck gefahren. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche ist der Dämpfer bei mir, mit 130psi ziemlich oft(leicht) durchgeschlagen. 

Wäre meiner meinung nicht Sinn der Sache das ein Schwerer Fahrer auf Kosten des Durchschlags fahren muss, um der Verhärtung ab mitte entgegenzuwirken.

----------


## Ingeborg

Mein Gambler soll nächste Woche ankommen (der wird am Mittwoch vom deutschen Importeur zum österreicherischen Importeur, dann zu bikestore.cc und dann wieder zu mir nach D geschickt  :Smile: 

CCDB liegt schon bereit, kann dann ja berichten ob das selbe Problem besteht. 

Wäre ja krass wenn das am Rahmen liegt. Nach dem CCDB-Test könnte ich den Rahmen noch nichtmal umtauschen (Gebrauchsspuren). Sollte aber wirklich am FOX liegen (wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie ein Dämpfer den SAG negativ beeinflussen soll). Und das eure beiden Dämpfer defekt sind, halt ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.

PS: Weiß jemand, ob der Fehler bei Scott bekannt ist? Mich beunruhigt das Ganze schone wieder ein bisschen.

----------


## willi

Also am Rahmen liegts nicht. Ohne Dämpfer läufts wie Butter.  Selbst wenn die Kinematik am Ende Progression aufbaut, sollte das nicht ab der mitte zu Spüren sein. 

Brauchst nicht beunruhigt sein deswegen. :Wink: 

Wenn dann kann den SAG, nur der Dämpfer beeinflussen.

Bin gespannt wie der CCDB darin arbeitet

----------


## sushi

Das gleiche bei mir ... am Rahmen liegt´s nicht. Das läuft geschmeidig. Bei mir hat sich aber das Problem gelöst ... ich hab mit der 250er Feder genügend SAG und werde das Setup erstmal einfahren.

----------


## willi

Und die Härte ab mitte ist weg? Wieviel Druck hast du?

----------


## Ingeborg

@Willi: Da die haben ja auch lange genug an dem Rahmen rumgetüftelt... bei 267er Dämpfern sollten die Federn ja sowieso deutlich softer ausgewählt werden.

@Sushi: Wieviel wiegst du komplett? Muss mir auch noch 2, 3 Testfedern bestellen.

----------


## willi

Interressanter Bericht,  was den Dämpfer betrifft:www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...er-10-13-46973

Die hatten genau das umgekehrte Problem.

Wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als mit minimum Druck starten und dann hochtasten.

----------


## pippo999

So, hab das Gambler jetzt eine Woche lang durch SanRemo geprügelt..... Bike ist echt sehr geil, fährt sich echt gut.... 

zum Dämpfer.... ich wiege mit Downhill Ausrüstung so an die 86 bis 88 Kilo..... 
Fahre mit der 350er Feder und bin gestartet mit 135psi im Dämpfer hatte damit knapp 25% sag ging gut 
nach 2 Tagen hab ich dann zwischen 145 und 150 psi in den Dämpfer gepumpt, gefiel mir noch besser, da das ganze nochmal straffer wurde aber nicht zu unruhig. 
Druckstufe bin ich zwischen 4 und 6 Klicks gefahren..... 
Hab weder das durchsack Problem, noch das Problem, dass der Federweg nicht genützt wird....

----------


## willi

So die Lagerschalen sind endlich gekommen. Das wechslen der Schalen geht superschnell. 

Die 350er Titan sollte nächste Woche kommen. Mal schauen ob ich das mit dem Luftdruck hinbekomme.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Interressanter Bericht,  was den Dämpfer betrifft:www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...er-10-13-46973
> 
> Die hatten genau das umgekehrte Problem.
> 
> Wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als mit minimum Druck starten und dann hochtasten.


Also wenn die vor dem Luftdruck checken an nem Fox Dämpfer anfangen Dämpfer zu tauschen etc., mach ich den Bericht lieber gleich zu...

----------


## willi

Da hast du recht :Smile: 


Der Originalbericht ist von Mountain Biking UK

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> So, hab das Gambler jetzt eine Woche lang durch SanRemo geprügelt..... Bike ist echt sehr geil, fährt sich echt gut.... 
> 
> zum Dämpfer.... ich wiege mit Downhill Ausrüstung so an die 86 bis 88 Kilo..... 
> Fahre mit der 350er Feder und bin gestartet mit 135psi im Dämpfer hatte damit knapp 25% sag ging gut 
> nach 2 Tagen hab ich dann zwischen 145 und 150 psi in den Dämpfer gepumpt, gefiel mir noch besser, da das ganze nochmal straffer wurde aber nicht zu unruhig. 
> Druckstufe bin ich zwischen 4 und 6 Klicks gefahren..... 
> Hab weder das durchsack Problem, noch das Problem, dass der Federweg nicht genützt wird....


Ich weiß, ich nerve wahrscheinlich, aber:
Kannst du einen möglichst objektiven Bericht über die Karre schreiben? Dabei interessiert mich vor allem Wendigkeit und wie das Rad im ruppigen Gelände liegt. San Remo haben ja recht ordentliche Strecken, wo man viel über das Rad "erfährt".
Welche Geometrieeinstellungen fährst du?

----------


## pippo999

Naja ob er objektiv ist weiß ich nicht;-) 
Also das Bike ist wendig, lässt sich sehr leicht umlegen, hat nen angenehmen pop und wirkt teilweise sehr verspielt, hab auf der Anti Gravity Strecke im oberen Teil, der schnell ist mal kurz ein M9 probiert und das ist mir vorgekommen als würde ich ein Containerschiff fahren trotz gleichen Radstandes etc... 
Ja ruppiges Gelände gibt es in SanRemo genug und dort geht das bike auch sehr gut. Ich hab es eher straff abgestimmt bzw ist es das eh von Haus aus, es erfordert schon einen aktiveren Fahrstil und ist kein Panzer der über alles drüber fährt. 
was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das Gambler hat nen sehr steifen hinterbau, was mir enorm gefällt. 
In Kurven liegt das Teil sehr gut egal ob offen oder nicht und aus Anliegern kannst mit ein bisserl Druck aufs Hinterrad schön beschleunigen. 
Fazit: Das bike ist ein Race Hobel und auch so ausgelegt, also keine Bügelmaschine zum nach hinten lehnen. 

Von der Geometrie bin ich bei den 0 Grad cups geblieben ( werde aber sicher auch noch die -1 Grad probieren), Dämpfer ist in der tiefen position aufgehängt und Radstand ist kurz ( den langen werd ich aber bei Strecken wie Leogang oder Schladming sicher mal probieren bzw einsetzen)

----------


## willi

Das es sehr wendig ist kann ich voll bestätigen, vorallem das schnelle umlegen macht damit richtig Spass. 
 Ich habe es bis jetzt nur mit -1° und langem Radstand kurz getestet.

----------


## pippo999

@ Willi passt die Manitou Titanfeder in den Fox ohne zu verrutschen und wenn ja, weißt noch wo du sie her hast?

----------


## willi

Ich verwende die Cane Creek Adapterteller für die Manitou Titanfedern. www.bigmountaincycles.de/prod...-Daempfer.html

Manche haben geschrieben das es auch ohne passt wegen den Fertigungstoleranzen. Bei mir hat aber die 350 und die 400 ohne die Adapter zuviel Spiel.

Theoretisch haben CC, Nukeproof und Manitou den gleichen ID bei den Federn. :Wink: 

Die 400er hab ich aus den USA und die 350er hab ich im IBC gefunden.


Die Bikeinsel hat die Nukeproof Titan 350x3.5.

----------


## pippo999

Thx Willi zwecks der antwort...

----------


## Ingeborg

Also in den L Rahmen ist ja eine 350iger Feder verbaut, sollte bei 90kg passen. Beim Ausitzen hab ich mich aber schon ein bisschen erschrocken, weil der Dämpfer nur den halben Federweg nutzt.

Ihr habt ja geschrieben, dass man das Problem beheben kann, indem man die Luft im Ausgleichbehälter minimiert. Hat bei mir aber überhaupt nichts gebracht.

Könntet ihr mir nochmal kurz sagen was ich tun muss, damit ich was vom Fahrwerk merke? Da haben die Jungs sich bei der Überspecialexclusivanpassung aber Mühe gegeben. 

Und noch zur Info: Der CCDB passt höchstwahrschinelich nicht rein, da der Ausgleichbehälter zu breit ist. Werde das am We ma testen. Ach und die Einsteller sind überhaupt nicht zu erreichen, so wie ich das auf den ersten Blick gesehen habe.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Folgende Punkte solltest du abchecken:
Hast du ausreichend SAG am Bike? (25-35%, je nach Vorliebe)
Gibts eine Reibstelle am Rahmen? (Ohne Dämpfer testen)
Lässt sich die Kolbenstange ohne Feder normal durch den Federweg bewegen?

Irgendwo muss da was sein. Ansonsten müsste der Dämpfer laufen.

----------


## willi

Da werden wir diese Saison in Leogang ein haufen Gambler herumfahren sehen :Big Grin: 

Wenn das stimmt das Sport Mitterer ab heuer Scott Bikes im Verleih hat.

----------


## nailen

In der Bikebox hat sich wer auch eines gekauft und zwar ein Komplettes.

----------


## pippo999

@ Ingeborg
also wenn du 90 kg hast muss dir die 350er ( vl sogar ne 370er wenn es sowas gibt) mehr als gut passen und 150 psi im Ausgleichsbehälter 
das Bike fühlt sich im Keller wirklich straff an. Wennst aber fährst wirst merken, dass es härter besser funktioniert, hab das auf den San Remo Downhill Trails getestet. 
Wie gesagt ist halt echt ein Race bike....

----------


## marin97

@nailen
Das bin ich  :Smile: 
Also noch ist alles Serienausstattung, tausch aber in den nächsten Wochen die Elixir 5 Bremsen gegen Zee/Saint-Bremsen aus. Und die Pedalen sind die neuen Saint. Bis jetzt ein TRAUM, weiß aber nicht, wie sie sich bei Schlamm und Nässe und auf ´nem Trail fahren...

Also was den SAG angeht: Ich wiege (im winter) zw 78-80 kg und im sommer zw 75-78 und bin 178 cm groß, bin aber erst 15 Jahre alt und deswegen hab ich mir ein L zugelegt ! GOTT SEI DANK KEIN M !!! Achja, ich wollte vom SAG etwas sagen  :Big Grin:  ... also der dämpfer ist für etwas zu hart, ich hab ungefähr 20-25% SAG (ohne Protektoren,Bekleidung,...) und bei der Gabel, da hab ich nachgemessen, hab ich genau 32% SAG.

Also, Sommer, wo bleibst du ?! Will mein Prachtstück endlich richtig testen  :Big Grin:

----------


## nailen

Gratuliere zum Hobel  :Smile: !! Kannst die Zee nehmen weil es kein großer Unterschied zur Saint ist.

----------


## marin97

Wer bist du genau, wenn ich fragen dürfte ?  :Smile: 

Erster Fahrbericht folgt,hoff ich, am Sonntag. Bezüglich zur Bremse, ich würde mir am liebsten die neue Saint, aber leider lässt es das Budget nicht zu... deswegen entweder die "alte" Saint, sprich M810 oder die Zee ? Welche würdet ihr empfehlen ? Preislich liegen sie ungefähr gleich.

----------


## Ingeborg

Alte Saint  :Mr. Yellow: 

Bin der Meinung irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der Druckpunkt bei der neuen Saint/Zee nicht mehr so hart ist. Ist zwar geschmackssache aber ich finds super. Wenn sie gleich kosten, würde ich mich für die alte Saint entscheiden. Härter Druckpunkt (ohne Gewähr) und mehr "Einstellmöglichkeiten" für den gleichen Preis.

----------


## Ingeborg

> @ Ingeborg
> also wenn du 90 kg hast muss dir die 350er ( vl sogar ne 370er wenn es sowas gibt) mehr als gut passen und 150 psi im Ausgleichsbehälter 
> das Bike fühlt sich im Keller wirklich straff an. Wennst aber fährst wirst merken, dass es härter besser funktioniert, hab das auf den San Remo Downhill Trails getestet. 
> Wie gesagt ist halt echt ein Race bike....


Ja habe jetzt mal ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck rumgespielt. Leider kann ich erst ne Testfahrt machen, wenn mein Innenlagerproblem gelöst ist. SAG fühlt sich aber ganz gut an.

----------


## marin97

@Ingeborg : Hast du ein pic von deinem Gambler ? Und welche Größe hast du und wie groß bist du ? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin zurzeit 176cm und 15 Jahre alt und GOTT SEI DANK ein L, das Gambler fällt so klein aus ! Und laut Scott  ist das L erst ab 185 zu fahren !  :Nono:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> @Ingeborg : Hast du ein pic von deinem Gambler ? Und welche Größe hast du und wie groß bist du ? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin zurzeit 176cm und 15 Jahre alt und GOTT SEI DANK ein L, das Gambler fällt so klein aus ! Und laut Scott  ist das L erst ab 185 zu fahren !


Naja, das Gambler hat eigentlich ganz normale Geo Werte. 400mm Reach in Größe M und 435mm in L würde ich nicht als klein einstufen.

----------


## Ingeborg

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt war ich über die Größe im ersten Moment schon etwas erschrocken (hab die L). Hatte aber auch die falsche Steuersatzschale montiert. Sah aus als wenn das Teil ne Woche bei den Orange County Choppers war. 

Mein altes Bike war da etwas kleiner (keine Ahnung welche Größe, wurde gebraucht gekauft). Mein Bikeshop hat mir soagar zu einer M geraten. Hab das Bike mal gegen das Big Hit von meinem Nachbarn gehalten, meins hat auch hier einen deutlich längeren Radstand (in der kurzen Ausführung).

Also ich bin 184/185cm. Laut Scott Tabelle kannste das Bike ab 179cm fahren und der Fairclough fährts angeblich in der M. Weiß aber nicht wie groß der ist.

Jo Foto mache ich demnächst wenn alles fertig ist. Warte noch auf n schicken Carbonlenker. Gewicht sollte dann bei ca. 16,5kg liegen. Was ich aber interessant finde, dass der CCDB knapp 100g schwerer ist, als der verbaute RC2.

----------


## Ingeborg

Vllt. kommts mir auch so lang vor, weil es einfach so extrem tief ist (gegenüber meinem alten Hobel und auch dem alten Big Hit meines Nachbarn). 

Denke aber die L war die richtige Entscheidung.

----------


## pippo999

Bin 189 und find das Bike passt mir perfekt. Vom reach her ist es nur 1nen cm kleiner als z.B. das Specialized in L was doch recht groß ist. 
Der Fairclough fährt ein Large, hat er in nem Interview gesagt. 
Puh Carbonlenker, ist so ne Sache, ein Freund ist einer in SanRemo gebrochen ( neu unbenutzt und ohne Sturz), ok danach hat er ne anständige Bretzn geschossen als er nur mehr den Griff in der Hand hatte :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Bin 189 und find das Bike passt mir perfekt.


Ich bin erfreut das zu hören. Bin 1,90 und war etwas besorgt, dass mir der L nicht passen würde. Wie dem auch sei, es dauert sowieso noch etwas, bis ich meinen Rahmen kaufen werde...
Hat effektiv das Gambler 10 und 20 pressfit und das 30 und das Frameset ein herkömmliches 83er Innenlager?

----------


## Ingeborg

Mhhh weist icht zufällig was für ein Lenker das war, oder?

Ach denke wenn Tune n Carbonlenker in 3 Ausführungen anbietet, wird die DH-Version schon Einiges aushalten. Die arbeiten ja auch eng mit Schmolke zusammen und die DH-Version von denen ist noch leichter als die von Tune. Und Schmolke Lenker sollen ja bekanntlich sehr robust sein.

----------


## Ingeborg

> Hat effektiv das Gambler 10 und 20 pressfit und das 30 und das Frameset ein herkömmliches 85er Innenlager?


Framekit hat BSA 83mm Lagerbreite, Komplettbikes k.A.

----------


## pippo999

Bis aufs Frameset und das weiße haben alle dieses Pressfit Innenlager. 

Der Lenker war auch extra für downhill ausgewießen, heißt aber anscheinend nicht wirklich viel;-) 
War ein Easton, erst heuer rausgekommen

----------


## nailen

Also der Bontrager Rythm Carbonlenker (750 mm) hat eine ganze Saison hinter sich und bald kommt die 2te :>

----------


## marin97

@pippo999 : www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhAshIAgzss Bist du das ? Scheint so aus, da du das 10-er Gambler mit ´ner Boxxer und ´nen Renthal-lenker hast...Klasse video und möchte auch hin  :Cry:

----------


## pippo999

Ja bin ich. Waren da in San Bartolomeo was ne dreiviertelstunde von SanRemo weg ist. Eher gemütliche Strecken dort. 
Mein Lenker wird noch auf nen 38er Rise gewechselt :Wink:

----------


## Ingeborg

> Also der Bontrager Rythm Carbonlenker (750 mm) hat eine ganze Saison hinter sich und bald kommt die 2te :>


Ja denke auch dass es DH-Carbon-Lenker gibt, die nicht brechen..

@pippo999: Sieht echt spaßig aus!

----------


## Glenmor

vollcarbon wahrscheinlich

----------


## marin97

Nice nice pippo999 !

Ich hätte gerne mein gambler auf 17,8 kg MIT Pedalen und durch einen Luftdämpfer spart man sich viel ! Bei mir käme nur der Vivid-Air in Frage, vll noch der DB-Air, aber der RS ist eine Macht in Sachen DH-Luftdämpfer ! So nun meine frage : Gibt es einen Vivid-Air mit Einbaulänge (267 mm) und falls einen geben würde, würde er reinpassen, da der Vivid-Air schon wuchtig ist ! 

Ingeborg hat ja geschrieben, dass der CCDB wahrscheinlich zu dick sei oder so etwas für den Float-link oder so etwas, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau  :Big Grin:  
Hat vielleicht wer Infos ?

----------


## degoe

Vivid air gibt es nicht in 267mm,und habe es immer noch nicht geschaft mein ccdb air einzubauen da er noch nicht zuruck ist vom updaten.
Mfg bastian.

----------


## willi

Nächste Woche geht mein Rahmen zurück zu Scott. Nach einigen Telefonaten von meinen Händler mit den Scott Technikern, sind wir draufgekommen, ist ein reine Ausstellungsrahmen für Messen ist und sollte nicht in den Handel kommen. Ist irrtümlich zu meinem Händler geschckt worden.

Darum passen die Bohrungen nicht und das Teil hat nicht mal ne Rahmennummer( Darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet erlichgesagt.)

Laut Scott bekomme ich den Rahmen in ca. einer Woche zurück. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt drauf.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

> Nice nice pippo999 !
> 
> Ich hätte gerne mein gambler auf 17,8 kg MIT Pedalen und durch einen Luftdämpfer spart man sich viel ! Bei mir käme nur der Vivid-Air in Frage, vll noch der DB-Air, aber der RS ist eine Macht in Sachen DH-Luftdämpfer ! So nun meine frage : Gibt es einen Vivid-Air mit Einbaulänge (267 mm) und falls einen geben würde, würde er reinpassen, da der Vivid-Air schon wuchtig ist ! 
> 
> Ingeborg hat ja geschrieben, dass der CCDB wahrscheinlich zu dick sei oder so etwas für den Float-link oder so etwas, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau  
> Hat vielleicht wer Infos ?



Der Bos Void wäre ne Möglichkeit, allerdings teuer. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass man die relativ günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen wird...

----------


## nailen

Glaube kaum das wegen YT die BOS dämpfer verschleudert werden.

----------


## Ingeborg

> Ingeborg hat ja geschrieben, dass der CCDB wahrscheinlich zu dick sei oder so etwas für den Float-link oder so etwas, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau  
> Hat vielleicht wer Infos ?


Also der CCDB passt doch ins Gambler. An die Einsteller kommt man auch einigermaßen gut ran. Den Vivid Air gabs letzten Jahr noch in 267mm. Vllt. findest du ja noch Einen.

----------


## Ingeborg

> Nächste Woche geht mein Rahmen zurück zu Scott. Nach einigen Telefonaten von meinen Händler mit den Scott Technikern, sind wir draufgekommen, ist ein reine Ausstellungsrahmen für Messen ist und sollte nicht in den Handel kommen. Ist irrtümlich zu meinem Händler geschckt worden.
> 
> Darum passen die Bohrungen nicht und das Teil hat nicht mal ne Rahmennummer( Darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet erlichgesagt.)
> 
> Laut Scott bekomme ich den Rahmen in ca. einer Woche zurück. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt drauf.


Das ist natürlich nervig. Viel Glück dass de den Hobel bald wieder hast!

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Glaube kaum das wegen YT die BOS dämpfer verschleudert werden.


Das wird auch nicht passieren, ich glaube er spielt eher daruaf an, dass es vermehrt welche geben wird die den Dämpfer tauschen.
Somit tummeln sich einige im Bikemarkt und das könnte den Preis der gebrauchten kurzzeitig drücken  :Wink:

----------


## marin97

> Also der CCDB passt doch ins Gambler. An die Einsteller kommt man auch einigermaßen gut ran. Den Vivid Air gabs letzten Jahr noch in 267mm. Vllt. findest du ja noch Einen.


Ernsthaft ?! Freut mich für dich,dass du dein Geld doch nicht umsonst ausgegeben hast ! Naja ein Titanfeder ist zwar kein Luftdämpfer, und der Luftdämpfer hat nicht die Performance eines Coil-dämpfers, aber eine Titanfeder speckt schon gute 200 gramm ab und "schont" meinen geldbeutel; dann bleibt halt mehr kohle für andere leicht-teile  :Big Grin:

----------


## degoe

Falsche info ingeborg. Denn vivid Air gab es nie in 267mm,da sie komischerweise in diese länge nicht funktioniert(wir haben sie damals getestet,und leider nein).

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja hast recht... das war der Coil... den gibt 2013 erstmals nicht mehr in 267mm.

@marin97: Am VR fahre ich ne Boxxer WC mit MJ Tuning. Kommt einer Stahlfedergabel Dank Tuning wirklich sehr nahe (bin davor ne Race gefahren). Am HR möchte ich kein Luftsystem haben. Also ne passende Titanfeder fürs Gambler zu finden, hat mich wirklich viel Zeit gekostet. Hab mir jetzt ne gebrauchte Manitou 3,5x400 für 150 EUR (inkl. Porto) gekauft. Hab leider erst danach gesehen, dass Willi die gleiche Feder in neu für 150 EUR anbietet. Die andere war aber auch erst eine Saison im Einsatz und die Länge passt noch.

----------


## willi

Wow. Da gibts einigen Wirbel bei Scott, wegen meinem Rahmen. Keiner kann sich erklären das es den Rahmen überhaupt gibt und wie er in den Handel gekommen ist(ohne Rahmennummer).

Hab heute 3 mails von Ben bekommen deswegen. Er ist wirklich sehr bemüht den Fehler aufzuklären :Way To Go: 


btw. bin heute eine Gambler kurz probegefahren, der RC2 spricht mit gleicher Federhärte wesentlich sensibler an wie bei meinem.

----------


## pippo999

Glaube der Dämpfer braucht ein bisserl Einfahrzeit. Meiner ist vom Losbrechmoment auch sensibler geworden nach nem Tag einfahren. 
@ Willi: klingt irgendwie gaudig, aber es gibt halt Montage in jeder Firma. 
Was am Scott nicht so toll ist, ist der Lack, bekommt zwar wenig Kratzer, aber wenn mal was raufkommt ist immer gleich ein schönes Eckerl weg. Aber es ist ja eh zum fahren da....

----------


## Ingeborg

Haha pippo, du spricht mir aus der Seele! Mir ist er Innenlagerschlüssel aus der Hand geglitten und auf den Hinterbau gefallen. Fetter, deutlich sichtbarer Lackabplatzer am Hinterbau (von oben). Bin noch nichtmal damit gefahren. Nächstes mal klebe ich den Rahmen zuerst ab  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MrFastRacing

Weiß einer wann die nächste Lieferung an Framesets rausgeht ? Warte schon gespannt auf meinen  :Wink:

----------


## degoe

Mitte april, wenn sie es schaffen.

----------


## Ingeborg

Fertig... mach nochmal bessere Bilder wenn ich draußen unterwegs bin. Gewicht sollte so bei 16,6-16,8 liegen.

----------


## marin97

Nice !! Nur mir persönlich etwas zu viel blau... aber ist ja deins ;-) Und der sattel geht auch gar nicht ! So ein bike und dann so ein sattel... das passt nicht zusammen ! 

ist das eine keronite boxxer oder eine normale weiße, weil auf dem zweiten bild schaut es wie eine keronite aus und auf den anderen bildern ist es auch nicht gut zu erkennen ? 
Aber trz schicker hobel :-)

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja ist ne Keronite. Was spricht gegen den Sattel? Meinste die Farbe oder was jetzt genau? Der stammt noch aus dem vorherigen Bike. Wiegt 180g und ist sehr haltbar, sehe daher keine Notwenigkeit das Teil auszutauschen. Die Fotos sehen auch echt scheiße aus. Musste mit Blitz fotografieren, daher springt einen das blau so sehr an  :Smile:

----------


## marin97

Ja die farbe ! Ja da hast du recht, wenn er noch gut ausschaut, wieso nicht :-)

----------


## willi

Feines Bike! Glückwunsch!


Hast das Gewicht gewogen oder geschätzt? Und was war jetzt mit der Kurbel/Innenlager?



btw. so wie es aussieht, bekomme nächste Woche auch einen neuen Rahmen und Dämpfer. 
Wegen den Dämpfer hab ich auch Recht gehabt. Er war nicht abgestimmt und komplett Progressiv. Sozusagen ein "Show" Teil wie der Rahmen.

----------


## Ingeborg

Hey Willi,

ne habe es gewogen. Danach kam noch ne Titanfeder und jetzt fehlt noch ein Eclipse Schlauch, welches ich aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers umtauschen musste. Jetzt habe ich am HR irgendeinen undefinierten Schlauch mit ca. 84 Flicken montiert, welchen ich in meinem Abstellraum gefunden habe.

Wenn alles fertig ist, kann ich das Gewicht ja nochmal posten. Der Ersatzschlauch sollte Samstag ankommen.

Ach mit der Kurbel... hör bloß auf... war meine Blödheit! Da ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel hatte, musste ich die Kurbel von Hand festziehen. Gefühlt war ich schon bei 103nm. Bin dann zum Bikeshop und hab mir son Schlüssel geliehen. Erstaunlich wieviel 54nm (max.) tatsächlich sind  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ! Passt jetzt alles...

Gibt jetzt auch Kulanz wenigstens noch ne coole Scott Kappe oder so? Haha das wird ja ein ganz neues Fahrfeeling  :Smile:  !

----------


## Ingeborg

Hast du nicht gepostet, dass die bei rotorburn das Gambler auf 16,4kg bekommen haben? Könntest du mal den Link posten?

----------


## willi

Nein dort war es 16,16kg. Der Link hift leider nicht da dort die Fotos ohne Anmeldung nicht freigeschaltet sind.


Kannst du mal eine Teileliste Posten. Bin schon erstaunt das man mit so ein paar Teilen gleich 1,2 Kg erspart.

Im Schnitt haben die Gambler die ich in Foren gesehen habe, auch so um die 18kg.

----------


## Ingeborg

Mhh würde mich da auch anmelden. 16,16kg ist eigentlich unmöglich. Habe bei meinem Bike versucht nur extrem leichte Parts zu verbauen. Bei den Felgen und Reifen war mir das Gewicht nicht so von Bedeutung. Ich hasse Achter und ich hasse Platten. 

Selbst mit leichten Felgen, Reifen würde ich nicht annähernd auf die 16,16kg kommen. Interessiert mich wirklich sehr, was die da für Parts verbaut haben. Der CCDB wiegt auf jeden Fall knapp 100g mehr als der RC2. War ich echt überrascht..

----------


## willi

Ich schick dir was per PN. Vielleicht kannst ja damit was Anfangen.

----------


## Ingeborg

Danke Willi! Hier die gewünschte Partlist:

Rahmen: Scott Gambler 2013 in L
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel (knapp 100g schwerer als RC2)
Feder: Manitou Titanfeder 3,5x400 (-275g gegenüber Fox Feder 3,5x350)
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee "Check it"
Gabel: Boxxer WC 12 Keronite + MJ Tuning
Vorbau: Sixpack SXR
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon DH 800mm (wird aber noch auf 780 gekürzt)
VR Nabe: Tune King 
HR Nabe: Tune Kong
Speichen: DT Comp
VR Felge: Mavic 721
HR Felge: Mavic 729
Schäuche: Eclipse Ultralight
VR Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2 / 3C Mischung
HR Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR 2 / 3C Mischung
Felgenband: Schwalbe
Kurbel: SRAM X.0 DH
Kettenblatt: Carbocage
Kettenführung: Carbocage FR
Pedale: Nukeproof Neutron ti/mag
Bremsen: Shimano Saint M810
Shifter: Shimano Saint M810
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint M810
Bremsscheiben: Hope 203mm 
Bremsleitung: Goodridge + Alu Fittinge
Schaltzug: Sixpack
Griffe: Lizard Skins Logo Dual Compound (ohne Lock-on)
Kette: KMC irgendwas
Ahead-Kappe: Carbocage
Titanschrauben komplett

----------


## Ingeborg

Welche Steuersatzschale fährst du? Habe jetzt 0 Grad montiert. Sieht gegenüber meinem alten Bike immer noch ganz schön flach aus.

----------


## willi

Ich fahr auch die 0°.
Mit 0° Schalen und unterer Dämpferaufnahme sind es 62° LW. Das ist schon ziemlich flach wie ich finde.
Aber fährt sich super. Hab kurz die -1° gehabt(63°). Aber mit 62° gefällt mir das Fahrfeeling irgendwie besser.

Und wirklich feine Parts verbaut :Way To Go:  Welche Brücken hast du da?

----------


## Ingeborg

Bei der ersten Probefahrt ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass die Gabel+Lenker beim lenken richtig zur Seite "kippt" (so wie bei nem Chopper). Das liegt am Winkel und vllt. auch am breiten Lenker. Muss mich daran erstmal gewöhnen. Mein altes Bike hatte halt nicht so einen flachen Winkel (aber auch nicht so steil wie z.B. das alte BigHit von meinem Kumpel). Wieviel Grad ist denn heute in  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

Vielen Dank! Brücken, Kettenblatt, Vorbau, Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelbefestigungsteile, Visierschrauben, Top Cap (Boxxer) und Bremsadapter habe ich in das "Tune blau" blau eloxieren lassen. Habs aber vorher nicht polieren lassen, daher ist es ein bisschen matter.

----------


## pippo999

Hab das Gambler in San Remo noch ein bisserl her gedroschen 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz6ruOymM2E

----------


## Ingeborg

Video ist nicht verfügbar.. GEMA

----------


## Ingeborg

Achso ja... in D ist es nicht verfügbar wg. der GEMA... scheiße...

----------


## pippo999

ja in Deutschland ist es nicht verfügbar leider.... aber bis man ein Lied findet welches in Deutschland akzeptiert wird bin ich ein Schwammerl;-) 

zum Gambler, hab meines jetzt doch auf nen 38er rise Lenker geupdated, es war mir mit dem 20er doch noch zu tief und meine Carbonsattelstütze ist endlich gekommen. Jetzt wart ich nur mehr auf die Nukeproof Titanfeder.....

----------


## Ingeborg

Das deswegen laden wir gleich alles illegal runter und gucken nicht erst bei yt  :Smile: 

Was für eine Carbonstütze hast dir denn zugelegt? Ach und wo bitte hast du ne NP Titanfeder finden können? Das hat mir schlaflose Nächte verursacht. Übrings wiegt ne 3,5x400 Nukeproof Feder 466g, ne Manitou Feder in der gleichen Stärke 358g. Der Willi hat noch ne neue 400er Manitou Feder für 150 EUR anzubieten. Falls das zufällig deiner benötigen Härte entspricht.

Mit 90kg komme ich auch den gewünschten SAG.

----------


## willi

Hmm. Da gibts aber schöne Toleranzen. Meine 400x3.5 hat 434g. https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ser-13741.html

Meine 350er hat 375g:https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ser-13741.html

Werd mal schauen wenn die neuen Teile da sind, welche Feder ich nehme :Wink:

----------


## Ingeborg

Na das sind ja wirklich ganz ordentliche Abweichungen. 

Habe jetzt leider kein Bild, aber der Verkäufer im gelben Board hat sie so angepriesen und ich habe sie nachgewogen und bin auf das selbe Ergebnis gekommen (+/-5g da ich ne Hängewaage benutzt habe).

Wieso welche Feder haste denn jetzt verbaut?

----------


## willi

Jetzt noch gar keine   :Wink:   :Big Grin: . 

Aber bevor der Rahmen zurück ging die 350er. Die kommt auch wieder rein, wenn ich in wieder bekomme.

Die 400er hatte ich nur einen Tag drinnen.

----------


## Ingeborg

Achso ja stimmt, da war ja was...

----------


## pippo999

Fahr seit jahren immer die SDG Sattelstütze und Sattel Kombi........ 

Da ich 82 Kg habe, brauch eine 350er. Da ist die Manitou aber echt noch einen ecken leichter, mal schauen ob ich etwas finde.

----------


## marin97

Also mein erster Fahrbericht folgt 2 Wochen zu spät wegen dem ganzem scheiß Schnee !! Hab das Bike auf einer DH ähnlichen Strecke getestet mit echt fetten Wurzeln und Steinen... also perfekt um die Rennmaschine ausgiebig zu testen ( also ich und noch ein paar Kollegen wurden geschuttelt ) ! 

Was mir als erstes auffiel, dass das echt schwere Gerwicht mit 18,7 kg (mit Pedalen) die echt geile Geo das einfach "ausbügelt" (mir fällt jetzt kein Wort ein :-D ) und dadurch auch agiler ist als was ich dachte ! Das Gambler klebt wortwörtlich auf dem Boden, weiß nicht wegen dem Gewicht oder weil der Hinterbau wie schon erwähnt alles wegbügelt ! Habe versucht auf kleinen Fels-sprüngen zu springen, aber nein, es blieb am Trail "kleben" :-D !

Für einen Downhiller ist es auch sehr ruhig, was mir persönlich gefällt. Und noch etwas, das Gambler ist ein reiner Downhiller ! Also wer ein Gambler fürs Freeriden will, der sollte sich etwas anderes suchen, außer er baut es zu einem Freerider auf.

SO, BRING ON THE SEASON  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrFastRacing

Servus,kann mir einer den Schaftdurchmesser vom Frameset sagen?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## willi

Ins Gambler Frameset, mit dem mitgelieferten Steuersatz passen Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schaft.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Da habe ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt  :Smile:  Kann es sein das Framset und Komplettrad verschiedene Schaftdurchmesser haben?

----------


## willi

Nein. Nur das 30er hat keine  Lagerschalen mit verschiedenen Winkel dabei. Das Steuerrohr ist aber bei allen Modellen gleich.

Ich nehme auch an das die Kompletträder alle die gleichen Schaftdurchmesser bei den Gabeln haben.

----------


## degoe

Stimmt alles gleich

----------


## willi

Ich glaub meinen Rahmen bekomme ich auch nicht so schnell wieder :Mad: 

Jede Woche hat Scott Austria versprochen, das der Rahmen nächste Woche kommt. 

Aus der ürsprünglichen ~Woche ist bald ein Monat voll.

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt ich den Rahmen erst zurückgeschickt, wenn der neue da ist.

----------


## Ingeborg

Gut dass das nicht mitten im Sommer aufgefallen ist...

----------


## willi

Das wäre übel. Komischerweise warten die seit 2 Wochen auf den Dämpfer. Der neue Rahmen soll angeblich schon seit 22. März bei Scott sein.

----------


## MrFastRacing

> Mitte april, wenn sie es schaffen.

 Und schaffen sie es Mitte April, das ist ja schon bald ?  :Wink:

----------


## degoe

Sieht schlecht aus momentan. Letzte was ich mitbekommen habe ist das vielleicht nächste Woche einige M Rahmen kommen nach Österreich.

----------


## MrFastRacing

> Sieht schlecht aus momentan. Letzte was ich mitbekommen habe ist das vielleicht nächste Woche einige M Rahmen kommen nach Österreich.


So ein Mist, ich warte hier schon ewig auf mein Frameset. Wie lange wird sich die Auslieferung nach hinten verschieben?

----------


## willi

Mein neuer Rahmen ist im Shop eingetroffen. Leider der neue Dämpfer noch nicht. Zum Glück hat in Scott inzwischen mit einem Dämpfer von einem Testbike geschickt und ich kann diesen solange benutzen bis der neue Dämpfer kommt. 

Der Unterschied ist halt jetzt das ich kein BSA sondern ein Pressfit Innenlager habe.

Als Entschuldigung liegen Ellbogen und Knieschoner bei. Hab aber nicht  gesehen welche. Wenn alles klappt kann ich Do den Rahmen abholen.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Sollten es Grenade Pro 2 Kneepads sein, kann ich dir die abkaufen  :Wink:

----------


## willi

> Sollten es Grenade Pro 2 Kneepads sein, kann ich dir die abkaufen


Das denke ich mal nicht, das es die sind. :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Weiß irgendwer den genauen Drehmoment der Dämpferaufnahmen? 

Ich hab sie bis jetzt immer mit 12-14NM(M8) festgezogen. 

Hab gerade in der Anleitung gesehen das 35NM sein sollen :EEK!: 
Das muss aber ein Fehler sein.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Nach Gefühl anziehen hätt ich gesagt.

35Nm brauch bei den Dämpferschrauben kein Mensch.

----------


## willi

> Nach Gefühl anziehen hätt ich gesagt.


Ja, aber wenn man schon einen Drehmomentschlüssel hat soll man in nützen. 

Kaum zu glauben wie weit man oft nach "Gefühl" von den passenden Werten  weg ist.

btw: der andere Dämpfer fühlt sich schon mal um einiges besser an wie der alte.

----------


## Ingeborg

Tausche/verkaufe Scott Gambler 2013 Rahmen in L gegen eine M (verkauft wird er nur, wenn gewährleistet ist, dass ich noch irgendwoher eine M herbekomme). Infos: https://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/bikes-rahmen.php

----------


## q_FTS_p

@Ingeborg:www.jehlebikes.de/onoff-mondr...rect-stem.htmlHilft vielleicht, wenn dir der Rahmen zu lang is.

----------


## Mo(n)arch

Vielleicht wäre auch so etwas ne Lösung: Offset Cups für den Steuersatz

----------


## Ingeborg

Mit so einem Vorbau soll sich das Fahrverhalten aber ziemlich ändern. Mondraker verbauen die Dinger doch (Fast Forward - längeres Oberrohr, kürzerer Vorbau).

Das mit den Offset Cups wäre nicht schlecht... 

Ich werde nochmal mit dem Lenkwinkel/Radstand rumspielen und gucken obs dann passt. Eigentlich ist der Rahmen von den Maßen her im Mittelfeld bzw. fällt er im Gegensatz zu nem Ghost, Glory relativ klein aus. Bloß der von Hause flache Lenkwinkel (62,0/62,7) irritiert mich irgendwie. 

Danke euch!

----------


## pippo999

Mhm ein Glory in Large ist aber kleiner als ein Gambler....... 

Was hast denn vorher für ein Bike gehabt bzw Lenkwinkel und Radstand, weil dann kann es schon vorkommen, dass du etwas länger brauchst zum umstellen. 
Ich bin z.B. 189 ungefähr und von der Größe her ist es spitze. Ganz enge kurven mag das Bike sowieso nicht, da hilft aber der kurze Hinterbau zum herumwuchten.

----------


## Ingeborg

Radstand Gambler: 1206, 1210, 1221, 1225mm
Radstand Glory: 1214mm

Reach Gambler: 441, 434mm
Reach Glory: ?

Oberrohrlänge Gambler: ?
Oberrohrlänge Glory: 630mm

Alle Größen auf die L bezogen. 

Ok, dürfte also auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen. 

Das Ghost ist mit 1230mm schon ein Stücke länger.

Bei 0° Steuersatzschalen hat das Gambler 62 bzw. 62,7°, das Glory 63,5°. Habe jetzt keine Vergleichwerte, aber 62° sind doch schon ganz schön flach, oder? Welche Schalen hast du verbaut? Überlege die +1° zu verbauen... Klar ist das abhängig von der Strecke (technisch/highspeed), aber als "Ausgangspunkt" 62° zu nehmen ist schon ganz schön heftig.. (kommt mir zumindest so vor, weil ich einen anderen Winkel gewohnt bin).

Ich bin ca. 184cm groß (+ Schuhe 185cm), die 4/5cm machen jetzt glaube nicht so den großen Unterschied. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das Bike noch nicht auf einer "richtigen" Strecke testen konnte. Wir haben hier einen Miniberg/großen Hügel mit ner kurzen Strecke und vielen Sprüngen/Drops. Es kommt mir halt ganz schön "lang" vor. Gestreckt fühle ich mich auf dem Bike, Gott sei Dank, nicht. Wir machen in 4 Wochen einen Roadtrip durch CZ. 

Weiß eben nicht, ob eine M besser gewesen wäre... aber gut, ich werde es ja bald ausgiebig testen können.

Hatte vorher ein Richi Zwosh, welches ich gebraucht bekommen habe. Keine Ahnung welche Rahmengröße das war. Die Geometriedaten findest du hier: www.richi-engineering.de/bike/zwosh_tech.htm (siehe PDF-Datei). 

Mein Bike stammt aber noch aus der ersten Generation, keine Ahnung wie weit man das auf meinen Rahmen beziehen kann.

----------


## willi

Ich fahr im moment lieber mit den 62° als mit den 63°.  Komme super damit klar, war aber am Anfang schon eine Umstellung. Beim alten Bike bin ich mit 64° gefahren.

ich bin 172 und fahre ein M. Passt für mich perfekt.

OT: die Bikeparks in CZ sperren doch erst im Juni auf, oder?

----------


## Ingeborg

Naja wir haben schon vom 18.05. bis 26.05. gebucht..

- Spindl Bikepark (Mitte Mai bis 01.06. wird eröffnet)
- Rokytnice Bikepark (ab 01.05.)
- Jested Bikepark (keine Ahnung)
- Mladé Buky Bikepark (keine Ahnung, soll aber n sehr softer Park sein)

Im Januar hat mir Touristeninfo aus Spindlersmühle gesagt, dass die Seilbahn ab 01.05. den Betrieb wieder aufnimmt und dann sie Strecken saniert werden. Aufgrund dieser Info haben wir gebucht. Ein anderer DHler aus dem Gebiet meinte, dass die erst am 01.06. aufmachen. Das wäre natürlich richtig scheiße... kommt dort halt immer aufs Wetter an... wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht angucke, sollte da eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen kein Schnee mehr liegen. Auf der Webcam siehts auch schon ganz ok aus.

Wir hätten einfach 3 Wochen später buchen sollen, kotzt mich auch total an. 

Woher hast du die Info?

----------


## pippo999

Der Reach wäre halt wichtig fürs downhillen, weil der sagt eigentlich aus wie groß das Bike ist. 
kann dir nur vom fahren sagen, dass 2013er Glory fühlt sich kleiner an als das Gambler. 

Ich fahre es mit 62 Grad, tiefem Tretlager und kurzem Hinterbau. Einen steileren Lenkwinkel werde ich nicht verbauen, wenn dann vl mal -1 Grad probieren und für zum Beispiel Leogang Rennen auf den langen hinterbau wechseln. Mein altes Bike hatte auch 63. 

ob die 4 Cm wirklich so einen Unterschied machen weiß ich nicht, denk mir manchmal es könnte noch größer sein;-) 
Kann dir nur raten teste es noch anständig, spiel dich sonst noch mit den Lenkwinkeln, Vorbau, lenkerhöhen etc. Finde das Gambler ist halt ein richtiges Race Bike welches erst richtig zum Leben erweckt wird je härter du es rannimmst :Wink:

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja im Spindl Bikepark würde ich es auch mit mal mit langem Radstand und 62° bzw. 62,7° (low) testen. In Rokytnice mit kurzem Radstand und 63° bzw. 63,7°(low).

Fahre zwar keine Rennen (was ich aber gern machen würde, wenn ich Berge vor der Tür hätte  :Frown:  ), aber versuche auch immer möglichst schnell von A nach B zu kommen. Weniger Trickserei.. einfach nur hacken. Drops, Gaps und n bissl Holzspielerein finde ich auch ganz geil... aber hauptsächlich soll schnell abwärts gehen  :Smile:  .. 

Ich glaube das mir das Bike so groß, lang, was auch immer, vorkommt, weil der Lenkwinkel echt flach ist. Weiterhin ist der ganze Rahmen halt "tiefer" als mein altes Bike (welches ja auch schon bestimmt 12 Jahre alt ist). War früher alles ein bisschen anders...  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Ich würde das L erst mal richtig testen und dann entscheiden. 

OT: die Infos von den Parks habe ich nur weil sie bis jetzt dort immer erst im Juni eröffnet haben. Kann schon sein das es dieses Jahr anders ist. Zb. sperrt heuer Spicak am 1 Juni auf.

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja, werds auch so machen... halt merkwürdig von nem 12 Jahre alten  Rahmen, welcher sich aber trotzdem geil fahren lässt, auf ein aktuelles Racebike umzusteigen.

Biste die ganz sicher, dass die Parks immer erst im Juni eröffnet haben? Im Spindl Park bin ich eigentlich jedes Jahr unterwegs...

----------


## willi

Die umstellung von einem alten Rahmen mit älterer Geo ist denke ich normal :Wink: 

Ot: nein bin mir nicht sicher, darum war meine erste Frage ja auch mit einem Fragezeichen. Ich war eben der Meinung das  die meisten erst im Juni aufsperren.

----------


## Ingeborg

Verwirre mich jetzt nicht Willi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ich habe mal den Herrn Marosi angeschrieben... der baut da ja mit, er sollte es wissen..

Ist alles ein bisschen blöd gelaufen.. ich habe im Januar bei der Touristeninfo nachgefragt und die meinten, dass der Park (Spindl) ab Mitte Mai öffnet. Das habe ich dann meinen 7 Kumpels so weitergegeben (die waren da noch nie und ich sehe sie nicht so oft, weil sie ein bisschen außerhalb wohnen). Dann wurde durch die Mehrheit festgelegt, dass wir vom 18. -26.05. fahren. Nun habe ich Unterkunft organisiert etc. und jetzt besteht die Chance, dass der Park gar nicht offen hat. Die haben jetzt auch natürlich alle Urlaub genommen. 

Das war mehr oder weniger etwas überstürzt gehandelt (wobei der Zeitraum nicht von mir festgelegt wurde, weils mir egal war (selbstständig)!).

Naja... wir werden sehen... Momentan sind es dort 10° und die nächsten 16 Tage soll es auf 20° ansteigen. Dann wird da auch, m.M.n., kein Schnee mehr liegen. Nervt mich alles tierisch ab...

Zur Not gibts noch 3 weitere Parks in der Nähe.. die sollen wohl schon teilweise ab 01.05. öffnen.. (aber die Infos stimmen halt nicht immer und die Websites werden nicht gepflegt).

----------


## willi

Nana, will dich nicht verwirren. Die Touri-Info wirds schon wissen.

----------


## dh-noob

Es kann auch sein, dass durch die moderne Geometrie der Lenker recht tief ist und du dadurch irritiert bist. Bau doch einige Spacer unter den Vorbau. Das half auch mir bei meinem Summum, obwohl ich nur 1,70 bin.

----------


## Ingeborg

Ja das denke ich mittlerweile auch... hab schon 3 spacer montiert. Werde das demnächst mal testen..

----------


## marin97

Weiß jemand zufällig von euch, welche "steuersatzschalen" ich nehmen soll, wenn ich mit einem LW von 63 Grad fahren will ? Ein typ aus nem bikeshop sagt -1, aber ein anderer mitarbeiter sagt +1 !

Möchte vielleicht auch einmal einen 63-Grad LW ausprobieren.

----------


## willi

Wenn du mit tiefen Trettlager fährts( Dämpferposition LOW) brauchst du die +1.

----------


## degoe

Genau wie willi schreibt,plus eins

----------


## marin97

Hallo alle miteinander,Ich habe ein problem, nämlich das, dass ich hinten die Steckachse nicht mehr herausziehen/nehmen kann!! Die Achse bleibt einfach im Rahmen stecken! Was kann ich da tun?

----------


## willi

Du kannst versuchen mit einem Gummi- oder  Kunstoffhammer die Steckachse herauszuklopfen(ich nehme an das Laufrad ist noch drinnen?). Auf der anderen Seite mit einem Inbus zusätzlich vorsichtig auf und ab bewegen.

Ist das Problem plötzlich aufgetaucht oder hattest du einen Sturz?

Hast du die Steckachse gefettet?

----------


## marin97

Ich habe es schon geschafft , trz danke !

Ja genau das LR war noch drinnen. Ich schaffte es sogar ohne hammer etc, sondern wir du es geschrieben hast , auf der anderen seite vorsichtig mit einem Imbus auf und ab und plözlich war sie draußen! 

Nein einen sturz habe ich noch keinen gehabt, ich wollte lediglich den Reifen sowie die Bremsscheibe wechseln.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Hat jemand ein Tipp wie ich die Buchsen möglichst gewaltfrei aus dem RC2 rausbekomme?Danke!

----------


## degoe

Dafür gibt es eigenes auspress werkzeug.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich habs mit einer passenden Nuss gemacht. Ging mehrere Male ohne Probleme.

----------


## MrFastRacing

> Dafür gibt es eigenes auspress werkzeug.


Eins extra von Scott?

----------


## willi

Entweder mit Nuss oder mit Werkzeug:

www.bike-components.de/shop/c...Werkzeuge.html

www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/...ssive_Daempfer

----------


## MrFastRacing

Moin Moin,

Ich habe mir gerade bei Scott einen neuen Hinterbau bestellt. Nur leider wusste man dort nicht was der kostet.. :Rolleyes: 

Hat einer Infos darüber was der Hinterbau kostet ?

Danke  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Was hast mit dem Hinterbau angestellt?

----------


## MrFastRacing

Hat gestern in Lac Blanc eine Riesen Delle bekomm und ist kurz vorm brechen.. :Cry:

----------


## Ingeborg

Kannste mal ein Foto posten? Würd ich saugern mal sehen.

----------


## willi

Foto wär echt interresant!

Hoffentlich bekommst das Teil. Mit der Ersatzteilbestellung ist Scott im Moment nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Der Hinterbau ist nach 2 Tagen heute gekommen, auf mein Schaltauge warte ich seit zwei Monatn  :Wink:  

Weiß einer wie ich das große Hauptlager raus bekomme? 

Bilder poste ich wenn der Hinterbau ab ist..

----------


## willi

> auf mein Schaltauge warte ich seit zwei Monatn


Dito! Bei den Fork Bumper auch das gleiche.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Wie bekomme ich das auf ? Wenn ich den Imbus rein stecke dreht sich alles mit? ..nichts passiert  :Frown:

----------


## willi

hmm. Entweder die Schwarze äusser Schraube gegenhalten oder die zuerst abschrauben. Habs aber noch nicht zerlegt

----------


## Glenmor

am bestn mit ringschlüssl das äusere teil gegenhalten, während mim imbus aufmachst, war(is) bei mein lapierre auch so

----------


## MrFastRacing

Hmm.. Alles schon versucht bis jetzt hatte ich noch kein Erfolg

----------


## Glenmor

:Musing:  Schlagbohrer

 :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mit Gegenhalten dreht sich die mit? Das geht ja gar nicht?
So eine männliche Schraube wird halt ordentlich Kraft brauchen, damit die aufgeht.

----------


## willi

Habs gerade probiert. Geht auf mit gegenhalten. Wenn du mit dem Inbus drehst musst du nach rechsts drehen um es aufzuschrauben.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Okay danke schon mal. !¡
Werde es morgen noch mal in Rugühe versuchen kann schon sein das es bei mir mit der Zeit ziemlich fest sitzt.

----------


## willi

So jetzt hab i den scherben auf.  :Mad:  

Schaltauge gerissen(Sturz) und keiner kanns scheinbar liefern.

In weiser vorraussicht hab ichs schon vor über 2 Monaten bestellt. Das ist zeiemlich schwach von Scott.

----------


## MrFastRacing

> So jetzt hab i den scherben auf.  
> 
> Schaltauge gerissen(Sturz) und keiner kanns scheinbar liefern.
> 
> In weiser vorraussicht hab ichs schon vor über 2 Monaten bestellt. Das ist zeiemlich schwach von Scott.


Ich warte auch schon seit über 2 Monaten drauf.. :/

----------


## willi

Meins ist heut gekommen. Allerdings von einem anderen Händler. 

Denke das an der Lieferzeit nicht Scott schuld ist, sondern die Händler nachlässig sind.

----------


## MrFastRacing

Moin moin..

meine Steursatzlager sind ausgeschlagen.

 Hat jemand zufällig die Maße oderdie Bezeichnung ? 

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Steht nichts drauf am Lager?


btw: was ist mit dem Foto von Hinterbau?

----------


## MrFastRacing

Nö steht nichts auf dem Lager drauf.. In Bikeläden hier in Chatel konnte mir auch keiner Helfen ;/

Fotos vom Hinterbau hab ich viele Au meinem Handy, nur das mit dem hochladen klappt irgendwie nicht ..

----------


## willi

Dann hilft wohl nur der gute alte Messschieber.

----------


## willi

Selfmade Custom Bushing Fox->CCDB(Norglide 12,7mm)

Die Gleitlager vom FOX ausbauen und Abschneiden(geht sehr einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher in der mitte ansetzen). Die werden als Spacer verwendet( mit Feile Planfeilen). Die 60mm Achse vom FOX Dämpfer passt in das Norglide Gleitlager.

Ca. 10 Minuten Arbeitszeit

----------


## MrFastRacing

> Selfmade Custom Bushing Fox->CCDB(Norglide 12,7mm)
> 
> Die Gleitlager vom FOX ausbauen und Abschneiden(geht sehr einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher in der mitte ansetzen). Die werden als Spacer verwendet( mit Feile Planfeilen). Die 60mm Achse vom FOX Dämpfer passt in das Norglide Gleitlager.


Konntest du den CCDB im Gambler schon testen ?

----------


## willi

Nein, mein Bike ist komplett zerlegt. Da mir noch ein paar Teile fehlen, wird das heuer nichts mehr.

Im Grunde hat der FOX eh super funktioniert. Ein bisschen gestört hat mich aber, das der Rebound zwischen  einen größeren Sprung macht. Also hat er bei einem leicht gekickt und war mir aber bei einem klick weiter, fast zu langsam. Ist vielleicht auch nur mir so vorgekommen.
Mal schauen wie ich den CCDB anpassen kann. 

btw. auf den Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz stehen die Maße drauf: 41x30.15 45°/45°
Leider bekommt man solche Lager nicht so einfach. 
Mal schauen ob Syncros(Scott) die schneller Liefern kann, wie das Schaltauge. :Embarrassment: 
Ansonsten hat Ritchey auch solche Lager in den Steuersätzen verbaut. In der Bucht gibts z.Z auch welche mit diesem Maß.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sind sogenannte ACB Lager, leider nicht der Standard bei den großen Herstellern.
Muss derzeit selber sollche suchen für mein Fury, da das Hauptlager nach der Saison getauscht gehört.

Problem ist, entweder sauteuer oder eben aus China. Bin mir no net sicher was besser is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Aber wennst an gscheiden Shop findst, sag bescheid!

Gruß

----------


## MrFastRacing

Die Lager hab ich von scott nach zwei Tagen bekommen..

----------


## willi

Bin heute das erste Mal mit dem CCDB im Gambler gefahren. Ist schon um einiges besser wie der Fox  DHX RC2.

Spricht viel sensibler an. Vorallem lässt das Bike sich weniger "Aktiv" fahren, weil der Dämpfer mehr Arbeit übernimmt. 

Als Grundsetup kann man ca. die Base Tune vom Air heranziehen.

----------


## Ingeborg

> Im Grunde hat der FOX eh super funktioniert. Ein bisschen gestört hat mich aber, das der Rebound zwischen  einen größeren Sprung macht. Also hat er bei einem leicht gekickt und war mir aber bei einem klick weiter, fast zu langsam. Ist vielleicht auch nur mir so vorgekommen.


Hey Willi, das habe ich auch haargenau so empfunden! Entweder das Heck kickt zu sehr oder Rebound ist etwas zu langsam. Das kicken ging gar nicht. Ach und durch den CCDB arbeitet der Hinterbau noch sensibler? Eventuell werde ich mir dann auch noch einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen. Welche Federhärte bei welchem Gewicht fährst du denn und wo hast du denn eine passende Ti-Feder herbekommen (Grade 5?).

Gruß

Micha

----------


## Ingeborg

PS: Wo hast du das Schaltauge nun her?

----------


## willi

Schaltauge hab ich von meinem Bikeshop.

Ti Federn habe ich eine aus USA und die andere vom Bikemarkt. Inzwischen gibts eh mehrer Bezugsquellen(Grade5 oder Ti-Springs.com).  

Was CCDB angeht: kapier ich jetzt nicht. Du hast ja schon selber einen CCDB mit Ti-Feder im Gambler gehabt. Warum hast du in wieder verkauft?

----------


## Ingeborg

Hab dir ne PM geschickt...

----------


## degoe

also ich bin vergangene Saison mit den ccdb air im Gambler gefahren,und muss sagen ein Traum,und Mann spart noch ein wenig am Gewicht. Kann leider nicht sagen wie er mit der Coil fährt,aber ich fahre kommende Saison wieder mit denn Air.

Mfg Bastian.

----------


## benny_95

hey leute, wie kann man den das gambler beschreiben von den fahrerischen eigenschaften? schwanke nämlich noch zwischen einem giant glory 1 2014 und dem scott gambler 20 2014. vl. kann mir diesbezüglich jemand ein feedback geben. optisch sagen mir beide bikes zu, von der ausstattung ist das glory 1 ja ein bisschen besser oder? sind diese bikes beide verspielt oder nur zum heizen? sagts halt eure meinungen bzw. erfahrungen zu den bikes.

----------


## willi

Das Gambler ist eher ein Raceorientiertes Bike(wenn es dein erstes Bike ist wirst du aber keinen Vergleich haben und auch keinen Unterschied merken). Der Dämpfer ist auf das Bike abgestimmt. 
Ein großer Vorteil ist die Anpassbarkeit der Geometrie. Angleset für den Lenkwinkel ist auch dabei. So kann man es von sehr Verspielt in lange DH Race Geo umstellen.

----------


## benny_95

Wie findet ihr die Ausstattung vom 20er, deore bremsen sind ja nicht gerade top oder?

----------


## benny_95

also von 62° auf 63° meinst jetzt oder?

----------


## willi

Mehr: 60°-64° Lenkwinkel(+0,7° je nach Innelagerhöhe). Zusätzlich Radstand über verstellbaren Ausfallenden. Innenlagerhöhe über Dämpferaufnahme.

----------


## benny_95

das find ich ja schon mal geil. also kann man es auch relativ verspielt machen.
rahmen ist eh gleich denk ich mal wie beim 2013

----------


## willi

Der Rahmen ist gleich.

----------


## benny_95

Und was sagt ihr zu den verbauten parts am gambler 20.
Sind die gut oder eher schlecht?

----------


## degoe

Parts sein gute durchschnitt. Nicht das beste aber gut genug für denn durchschnitts fahrer wurde ich mal sagen.

----------

